# Everyone instantly thinks my hair is Fake!



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 17, 2009)

Ladies i know im not the only one going throught this! most poeple feel the need to touch my hair to see if its real. epecialy when its straight. i dont see what the big deal is. my hair is only MBL. but when i do a twist out its a little past shoulder lenght. (thats strange)......but anywho, do people really think its that impossible for a blk girl to have long hair? danggg!!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 17, 2009)

I think I'm going to need to see some photos to make a proper assessment.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## washize (Nov 17, 2009)

lol yes, yes they do,


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 17, 2009)

you are right this thread needs pics. working on a digital cam


----------



## Bulletproof (Nov 17, 2009)

I am sorry this is so LOL funny to me because everyone always instantly thinks my hair is REAL even when I insist it is a 10 dollar half wig from the beauty supply store. Maybe cus I tend to walk around with wild hair whether it is my own hair or not.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Nov 17, 2009)

Uh OP...we're just hair porn fiends in here...Picture Pleaseics:!  
(Imagine using your poor misfortune to get our own selfish hair kicks)


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 17, 2009)

I say don't pay attention to these people. Ignore most of these comments and questions and just keep nurturing your hair. You have to admit that it feels good to be one of the few who actually has REAL MBL hair.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Nov 17, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Ladies i know im not the only one going throught this! most poeple feel the need to touch my hair to see if its real. epecialy when its straight. i dont see what the big deal is. *my hair is only MBL*. but when i do a twist out its a little past shoulder lenght. (thats strange)......but anywho, do people really think its that impossible for a blk girl to have long hair? danggg!!






waits for pics too


----------



## isawstars (Nov 17, 2009)

Diva_Esq said:


>



 I saw this coming....


----------



## teysmith (Nov 17, 2009)

only MBL?? ONLY??


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 17, 2009)

BUT I SAY, WHY HAVE LONG HAIR IF NOBODY THINKS ITS REAL. IM SORRY. I JUST FEEL THIS WAY SOMTIMES. YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 17, 2009)

EVEN THOUGH MY HAIR IS MBL I DONT FEEL LIKE ITS LONG BECUASE OF THE TWIST OUTS THAT I DO ., IT JUST SHRINKS BACK UP  TO A LIL PAST SHOULDER LENGTH. THAT SUCKS


----------



## teysmith (Nov 17, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> BUT I SAY, WHY HAVE LONG HAIR IF NOBODY THINKS ITS REAL. IM SORRY. I JUST FEEL THIS WAY SOMTIMES. YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN?


 

Pictures pleaaase!!


----------



## plastic (Nov 17, 2009)

get used to it


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 17, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> BUT I SAY, WHY HAVE LONG HAIR IF NOBODY THINKS ITS REAL. IM SORRY. I JUST FEEL THIS WAY SOMTIMES. YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN?


 
BECAUSE IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT PEOPLE THINK!!!!!!! You aren't growing long hair to be accepted into a secret socieity. You grow your hair for you.


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 17, 2009)

kayex said:


> I am sorry this is so LOL funny to me because everyone always instantly thinks my hair is REAL even when I insist it is a 10 dollar half wig from the beauty supply store. Maybe cus I tend to walk around with wild hair whether it is my own hair or not.


 

I have had this issue above, but no one ever thinking my real hair was fake.


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 17, 2009)

people do think it's impossible for us to have hair, people think my hair is fake all the time, I see the stares, if one more interviewer focuses on my roots (even when pulled back) i'm going to confront them about it (at least i'd know why I didn't get the job lol) guess they are looking for a sign that it's a weave or wig.

I don't know where this sterotype came from that we don't 
1. have hair
and 2. have nice hair regardless of natural or relaxed.

I just carry the attitude that I will "slap" you if you say anything out of line, so I guess people just resort to staring instead of saying anything.


----------



## princessnad (Nov 17, 2009)

Wah wah wah. 

  And they always think the million dollar bill hanging out of my pocket is counterfiet.  They also seem to think that my boyfriend who is a Mr. Universe look-alike Doctor is my brother instead of my man.  

wah wah wah.



















j/k girlie.  Be happy with what you have.


----------



## teysmith (Nov 17, 2009)

longhairlover said:


> people do think it's impossible for us to have hair, people think my hair is fake all the time, I see the stares, if one more interviewer focuses on my roots (even when pulled back) i'm going to confront them about it (at least i'd know why I didn't get the job lol) guess they are looking for a sign that it's a weave or wig.
> 
> I don't know where this sterotype came from that we don't
> 1. have hair
> ...


 

LOL!!


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Nov 17, 2009)

Wear a lot of Pocahontus (sp?) braids (J/K)


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 17, 2009)

serious, I guess it is like "live with it" and "be happy you have some hair" but people's first thought is never look at that healthy head of hair from the person's scalp.

it's like "I wonder what brand of remy or yaki she used" lmao!

personally i've gotten into alot of hair swinging contests when I was in school (college) and out and about with chicks with weaves lol!!!! don't make no sense.



teysmith said:


> LOL!!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 17, 2009)

angiet1985 said:


> Wear a lot of Pocahontus (sp?) braids (J/K)


 
I do that a lot....then the haters really come out to play!


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 17, 2009)

This thread reminds me of a video I saw the other day.  I'm not sure what type of accent this person has, but if you can understand her, I think she's saying the same thing OP?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpbtbvF10LM&feature=fvw


----------



## PPGbubbles (Nov 17, 2009)

^^^^ why u link that video....smh! 

in other news OP where da pics at! I wanna see!!! Sounds like u have natural MBL hair (im guessing cuz u said shrinkage)

I could use some inspiration


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 17, 2009)

TwistNMx said:


> This thread reminds me of a video I saw the other day. I'm not sure what type of accent this person has, but if you can understand her, I think she's saying the same thing OP?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpbtbvF10LM&feature=fvw


 
Shima!!! OMG, you have done it now! You have mentioned She-who-shall-not-be-named!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 17, 2009)

angiet1985 said:


> Wear a lot of Pocahontus (sp?) braids (J/K)


 


dachsies_rule! said:


> I do that a lot....then the haters really come out to play!


 
What do Pocahontus briads look like?


----------



## simplyhair (Nov 17, 2009)

Yea, I even get cracks from my MIL about my "Indian" braids.  I love to rock two pigtails.


----------



## Poranges (Nov 17, 2009)

Hmmmm...With this thread and these:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=419220&highlight=

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=419192&highlight=

 You must have such long beautiful hair, why don't you post a quick picture and bestow your locks in all of its glory upon us?


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 17, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> What do Pocahontus briads look like?






Like this, but with REAL hair!


----------



## ANUBIS (Nov 17, 2009)

longhairlover said:


> serious, I guess it is like "live with it" and "be happy you have some hair" but people's first thought is never look at that healthy head of hair from the person's scalp.
> 
> it's like "I wonder what brand of remy or yaki she used" lmao!
> 
> personally i've gotten into alot of hair *swinging contests* when I was in school (college) and out and about with chicks with weaves lol!!!! don't make no sense.


 

Please tell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I could use a good laugh LOL!


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 17, 2009)

Who cares what they think. Most people dont believe a BW can have long hair. Just ignore them and keep doing you.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Nov 17, 2009)

Poranges said:


> Hmmmm...With this thread and these:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=419220&highlight=
> 
> ...


 

Shooooooooot! Im dying to see now too! thats a lot of hair hype


----------



## Tarae (Nov 17, 2009)

TwistNMx said:


> This thread reminds me of a video I saw the other day.  *I'm not sure what type of accent this person has,* but if you can understand her, I think she's saying the same thing OP?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpbtbvF10LM&feature=fvw




OP, you gonna post pics or what? You're posting a lot of threads.  We're interested


----------



## Bulletproof (Nov 17, 2009)

Don't mind me


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 17, 2009)

im sorry all, i have to get a new digital camera. but i promise to brink pics and plenty of them.


----------



## Poranges (Nov 17, 2009)

ppg0069 said:


> Shooooooooot! Im dying to see now too! thats a lot of hair hype



Um Yah....lets see that curly mixed hair OP! I'm jealous..I want to be "just MBL" also......


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 17, 2009)

Poranges said:


> Hmmmm...With this thread and these:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=419220&highlight=
> 
> ...


 
 Interesting... I want pics


----------



## Poranges (Nov 17, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> im sorry all, i have to get a new digital camera. but i promise to brink pics and plenty of them.



Do you have a webcam or cell phone? No pics at all?.....you can edit your face & surroundings out if you value privacy.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 17, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> im sorry all, i have to get a new digital camera. but i promise to brink pics and plenty of them.


 
Sorry OP, I'm gonna have to refer you to this thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=405024


----------



## ANUBIS (Nov 17, 2009)

alot of hair haype for a newbie instead of the usual 5011 quesitons...we need some pics STAT LOL


----------



## toyagurl (Nov 17, 2009)

It's a good problem to have IMO.


----------



## amara11 (Nov 17, 2009)

Not buying it. And y'all know we will never see pics.


----------



## Kneechay (Nov 17, 2009)

SL*Please, is that you?


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 17, 2009)

amara11 said:


> Not buying it. And y'all know we will never see pics.



....can't someone fish for compliments in peace?


----------



## Neith (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow, this thread has taken a turn for the worse  

Did I see someone post a shima link on top of it?  Oy vey  



I can see why so many are suspicious.  Still to give the OP a little credit, lhcf members aren't the only ones with long hair.

I remember when blackmasterpiece came as a newbie with her gorgeous hair.

She had pics though.

So ummmm... yeah.  

*lurks*


----------



## Poranges (Nov 17, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> ....can't someone fish for compliments in peace?



If someone is going to fish for compliments then they should be bold with it, don't try to mask it with a fake attempt to "relate" to others in the process. ....it seems digital cameras are always breaking around these parts....as soon as this poster provides pictures to substantiate claims, I will shut up and apologize....on my dear grandmum...and I don't put anything on her.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 17, 2009)

Poranges said:


> If someone is going to fish for compliments then they should be bold with it, don't try to mask it with a fake attempt to "relate" to others in the process. ....it seems digital cameras are always breaking around these parts....as soon as this poster provides pictures to substantiate claims, I will shut up and apologize....on my dear grandmum...and I don't put anything on her.




I don't have a digital camera and my laptop with the camera is broken BUT I went out a got one Friday last week, took pix, and returned it on Sunday. Yeah, I did that.  I know it's wrong but, I didn't want the damn camera. I just wanted to test it out and take some pix. I'll get a new cam for myself for Christmas. I got some nice texture shots tho.

But I ain't made no grand claims bout my hair, either. 
maybe she has MBL natural hair, maybe not. *kanyeshrug*


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 17, 2009)

dachsies_rule! said:


> Shima!!! OMG, you have done it now! You have mentioned She-who-shall-not-be-named!


 
Oops! 
I thought it was sorta weird.
I've been away for awhile, so I must have missed something here.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 17, 2009)

Poranges said:


> Hmmmm...With this thread and these:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=419220&highlight=
> 
> ...


 
 ....pokes head in and thinks.....hmmm..."here we go"...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 17, 2009)

I see you just joined.  Welcome.  You'll learn your way around here soon enough...you can't post something like this and expect to not get harassed for pics. You did see this coming, right?  lol!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2009)

Do you have a neighbor that has a camera you could borrow? Got a cell phone? They're all camera capable nowadays.  You can borrow my cam.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 17, 2009)

justicefighter1913 said:


> ....pokes head in and thinks.....hmmm..."here we go"...






....


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 17, 2009)

interesting


----------



## Bulletproof (Nov 17, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> ....can't someone fish for compliments in peace?



Well if we are allowed to fish for compliments can someone tell me my mullet is is the bees-knees with transitioning hair. It will really give me a self-esteem boost


----------



## Poranges (Nov 17, 2009)

justicefighter1913 said:


> ....pokes head in and thinks.....hmmm..."here we go"...



She said she had been lurking for 2 years....*ahem.


----------



## amara11 (Nov 17, 2009)

Neith said:


> Wow, this thread has taken a turn for the worse
> 
> Did I see someone post a shima link on top of it?  Oy vey
> 
> ...



It's not the long hair I doubt. I just smell a troll. *shrug*

No pics, no digicam? And what cell phone doesn't have a camera now? Spare me. And thanks to the links poranges posted, I'm damn near certain


----------



## princessnad (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## hairsothick (Nov 17, 2009)

*Free post*


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2009)

It's funny that this person would be a troll though. It's not like she's pushing a hair product or something. It's just weird.


----------



## simplie_lovable (Nov 17, 2009)

LMAO you ladies are killing me over here. Just too funny


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 17, 2009)

kayex said:


> Well if we are allowed to fish for compliments can someone tell me my mullet is is the bees-knees with transitioning hair. It will really give me a self-esteem boost



Your mullet is looking good, girl....makes you look better than Beyonce. 



Poranges said:


> If someone is going to fish for compliments then they should be bold with it, don't try to mask it with a fake attempt to "relate" to others in the process. ....it seems digital cameras are always breaking around these parts....as soon as this poster provides pictures to substantiate claims, I will shut up and apologize....on my dear grandmum...and I don't put anything on her.



But it wouldn't be fishing if it wasn't done on the sly. That's the difference between fishing and outright asking. 

That said, I don't think I believe her either, especially with the other threads. But time shall tell. 
And until then.... .


----------



## hairsothick (Nov 17, 2009)

Maybe it really IS fake and that's why she won't let us see.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> Maybe it really IS fake and that's why she won't let us see.




Well at least show us a wig/weave and let us determine if it's fake or not!


----------



## amara11 (Nov 17, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> It's funny that this person would be a troll though. It's not like she's pushing a hair product or something. It's just weird.



Trolls don't need an agenda. They just have to be lame/bored/attention whorish.


----------



## Kneechay (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm sure she's/he's already changed their screen name after reading the posts in this thread.

*kanye shrug*


----------



## Neith (Nov 17, 2009)

amara11 said:


> It's not the long hair I doubt. I just smell a troll. *shrug*
> 
> No pics, no digicam? And what cell phone doesn't have a camera now? Spare me. And thanks to the links poranges posted, I'm damn near certain



 

I did get troll vibes from her too.

Whoever posted that troll pic, I'm mad at you 

Still, I was just giving her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Poranges (Nov 17, 2009)

Neith said:


> I did get troll vibes from her too.
> 
> Whoever posted that troll pic, I'm mad at you
> 
> Still, I was just giving her the benefit of the doubt.



I mean its not impossible that OP has MBL hair....but....she knows she was fishing.


----------



## natalie20121 (Nov 17, 2009)

This is funny as hell!! I thought the post was a bit weird. Especially when there was no siggy pic, no avatar, no inspiration hair, no nothing. If you are a member then you are obviously hair obsessed. And hair obsessed means, hair pics. If she's MBL then she should have some old pics somewhere. All my pics are cell phone pics. I lost my camera a while ago and I don't feel like buying a new one at the moment but I still take camera phone pics so I'm not buying this at all. Especially since seeing the other threads.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Nov 17, 2009)

www.doingthemostwiththeleast.com

*yawn*


----------



## Aspire (Nov 17, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Ladies i know im not the only one going throught this! most poeple feel the need to touch my hair to see if its real. epecialy when its straight. i dont see what the big deal is. my hair is only MBL. but when i do a twist out its a little past shoulder lenght. (thats strange)......but anywho, do people really think its that impossible for a blk girl to have long hair? danggg!!






Poranges said:


> Hmmmm...With this thread and these:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=419220&highlight=
> 
> ...



Maybe she just AdoraAdora her hair  

_Sorry, bad girl.  But come on, she was wide open for that one._


----------



## princessnad (Nov 17, 2009)

LisaLisa1908 said:


> www.doingthemostwiththeleast.com
> 
> *yawn*




 Why did you make me click on that non-link??!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 17, 2009)

dachsies_rule! said:


> Like this, but with REAL hair!


 
Oh that's pretty, I can't wait to do that too.


----------



## zenith (Nov 17, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> It's funny that this person would be a troll though. It's not like she's pushing a hair product or something. It's just weird.




See i have never understood that. How do you pay money to troll a forum? Like really, you don't have a life or something?!


----------



## TyHill21 (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## simplyconfident (Nov 17, 2009)

i think the OP is busy searching the web for some pretty hair to copy and paste.


----------



## Auburn (Nov 17, 2009)

I can see where this is going lol


----------



## Taina (Nov 17, 2009)

zenith said:


> See i have never understood that. How do you pay money to troll a forum? Like really, you don't have a life or something?!


 That'll be weird, a person paying to troll


----------



## Aspire (Nov 17, 2009)

Taina said:


> That'll be weird, a person paying to troll



What is trolling?  Does that mean someone paid $6.50 to mock a common LHCFer complaint?

I don't find that so unbelievable.  It would not break the bank, and obviously she/he has a lot of time on her/his hands.


----------



## LaFaraona (Nov 17, 2009)

Who is this Shima person anyway?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 17, 2009)

amara11 said:


> It's not the long hair I doubt. I just smell a troll. *shrug*
> 
> No pics, no digicam? And what cell phone doesn't have a camera now? Spare me. And thanks to the links poranges posted, I'm damn near certain


 
I have a cell phone that doesn't have a camera.  She's new and asking what's close to her heart right now. Only time will tell.


----------



## Auburn (Nov 17, 2009)

LaFaraona said:


> Who is this Shima person anyway?





oh boy


----------



## Bella_Atl (Nov 17, 2009)

What's trolling? What's a Shima?


----------



## princessnad (Nov 17, 2009)

Aspire said:


> What is trolling?  Does that mean someone paid $6.50 to mock a common LHCFer complaint?
> 
> I don't find that so unbelievable.  It would not break the bank, and obviously she/he has a lot of time on her/his hands.



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=trolling

Basically attention whoring.


----------



## rara171 (Nov 17, 2009)

i think this should be the last woe-is-me-my-hair-looks-too-bomb thread for a while.


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 17, 2009)

*Looks for pics*


erplexed


Don't get me started...


----------



## ceebee3 (Nov 17, 2009)

amara11 said:


> Not buying it. And y'all know we will never see pics.


 
LMAO! 

OMG, you all are too funny!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> *Looks for pics*
> 
> 
> erplexed
> ...





Stupid!


----------



## Kneechay (Nov 17, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> I have a cell phone that doesn't have a camera.  She's new and asking what's close to her heart right now. Only time will tell.



LOL I'm not picking on you, but your post and your avi had me scratching my head


----------



## robot. (Nov 17, 2009)

*goes back to read from the beginning*


----------



## Neith (Nov 17, 2009)

Nichi said:


> LOL I'm not picking on you, but your post and your avi had me scratching my head



This is truly the funniest thread I've seen in a while


----------



## Taina (Nov 17, 2009)

Aspire said:


> What is trolling?  Does that mean someone paid $6.50 to mock a common LHCFer complaint?
> 
> I don't find that so unbelievable.  It would not break the bank, and obviously she/he has a lot of time on her/his hands.


Maybe i'm too cheap  i will not pay a penny to troll ... i can do it for free . Naaah i don't have the time to do that, and even 6.50 is not that much, is like stupid to pay for beeing banned, or so. She's maybe telling the truth, i don't know, i always try to look the good on ppl.


----------



## robot. (Nov 17, 2009)

dachsies_rule! said:


> Sorry OP, I'm gonna have to refer you to this thread:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=405024



Looks like this needs updating.

"Do not post threads complaining about how other people think your hair is fake because it looks so "nice," or that others think you are mixed (because we know you like that ****)."


----------



## robot. (Nov 17, 2009)

Wait... did no one catch that her *MBL *hair magically shrinks to SHOULDER LENGTH with a TWIST OUT?

I'm gonna need to see that one.


----------



## krissyprissy (Nov 17, 2009)

Only MBL! Oh we have to see some pics of this hurrr!


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 17, 2009)

LHCF grows impatient...

pics please..


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 17, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Wait... did no one catch that her *MBL *hair magically shrinks to SHOULDER LENGTH with a TWIST OUT?
> 
> I'm gonna need to see that one.




She said she's natural so that's possible.


----------



## Duff (Nov 17, 2009)

I was trying to give the benefit of the doubt and thinking that she was not logged on and would come here with pics but here is a post from today at 6:27pm in the thread asking for  *boingboing* to provide *her* regimen.  oh well.....


AdoraAdora24 said:


> THIS IS MY REGIMEN. IT GOT ME TO MBL. HAHAHAHA. PLENTY OF MOISTURE (CARE FREE CURL ACTIVTOR) IM NATURAL BY THE WAY. AND PLENTY OF PROTEIN (APHOGEEE, THE TUFF STUFF) AND BEAUTIFUL TWIST OUTSSSSSSSS! THATS ALL. OH AND I WAS EVERY WEEK WITH A DOMINICAN SHAMPOO AND I DC WITH SILICON MIX. THATS ALLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 17, 2009)

Neith said:


> This is truly the funniest thread I've seen in a while



Omg, yes. The lat one this funny was like...two weeks ago. It was about Shima, I think. Some hilarious gifs on that thread. 




Taina said:


> Maybe i'm too cheap  i will not pay a penny to troll ... i can do it for free . Naaah i don't have the time to do that, and even 6.50 is not that much, is like stupid to pay for beeing banned, or so. She's maybe telling the truth, i don't know, i always try to look the good on ppl.



   You're not cheap...you just have sense.
    Why anyone would throw away perfectly good money to mess with strangers on a forum is beyond me. Even if you have money to waste, times are still too rough for those kinds of games.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2009)

Duff said:


> I was trying to give the benefit of the doubt and thinking that she was not logged on and would come here with pics but here is a post from today at 6:27pm in the thread asking for  *boingboing* to provide *her* regimen.  oh well.....





The way it's typed looks like how Shima would talk. All the ssssssssssss and ttttttttt's


----------



## shtow (Nov 17, 2009)

Why do all trolls write/yell/run on the same way in their posts?


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Urban (Nov 17, 2009)

Y'all done chased the poor newbie away  .


----------



## krissyprissy (Nov 17, 2009)

LaFaraona said:


> Who is this Shima person anyway?



You can find her on Youtube name shimahair01, but a lot of ladies don't like her here due to misconceptions.  Threads have been closed because of her.


----------



## robot. (Nov 17, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> She said she's natural so that's possible.



Not if she's naturally MBL, unstretched.

But she could mean MBL straightened, and then SL natural.


----------



## blacksapphire (Nov 17, 2009)

Urban said:


> Y'all done chased the poor newbie away  .





I'm kinda scared for that girl....she got her self on a whole lot of "person to watch for" list. If she ever come back she needs to have ALOT of pics of that hair of hers:scratchch


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 17, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Not if she's naturally MBL, unstretched.
> 
> *But she could mean MBL straightened, and then SL natural.*



That's what I meant. In her op, she was talking about her hair in its straightened mbl state.


----------



## zenith (Nov 17, 2009)

Ladies why we wait for the pics, anyone interested in buying some...

...


----------



## Poranges (Nov 17, 2009)

Duff said:


> I was trying to give the benefit of the doubt and thinking that she was not logged on and would come here with pics but here is a post from today at 6:27pm in the thread asking for  *boingboing* to provide *her* regimen.  oh well.....



All I got to say to her is "girl, bye!"....I don't stress over hairboard folks like that to force anything out of her, but if she's not willing to post a picture...I see no reason for all these "look at my gawgus mixed hair...its only MBL...people think its fake" threads.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 17, 2009)

blacksapphire said:


> I'm kinda scared for that girl....she got her self on a whole lot of "person to watch for" list. If she ever come back she needs to have ALOT of pics of that hair of hers:scratchch


 
She needs to run down to Best buy and get a camera!



zenith said:


> Ladies why we wait for the pics, anyone interested in buying some...
> 
> ...


 
LMAO!!!


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 17, 2009)

Wait a second! 






Trolls are a bad thing??


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 17, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> Wait a second!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## nappystorm (Nov 17, 2009)

Personally, I don't like the "oh the horror that people think my hair is fake" threads anyway.

But I was expecting some hair porn


----------



## blacksapphire (Nov 17, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> Wait a second!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao


----------



## zenith (Nov 17, 2009)

nappystorm said:


> Personally, I don't like the "oh the horror that people think my hair is fake" threads anyway.
> 
> But I was expecting some hair porn




Thank You.

I can understand the joy of people being weaved checked and all but acting all shocked "i can't believe they think my hair is a weave!" 
B please!


----------



## NYAmicas (Nov 17, 2009)

Im just bewildered over here.....


----------



## supermodelsonya (Nov 17, 2009)

Cue violins....

No seriously...take it as a compliment and keep it moving. There are many women on this board (including me) that would LOVE to have your "problems"

Congratulations on having MBL AKA "Drool Worthy Hair" LOL : )


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 17, 2009)

Lawd a mercy!!! Ya'll are too much!!! he he he...I knew to pull up a chair and get some popcorn!


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 17, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Wait... did no one catch that her *MBL *hair magically shrinks to SHOULDER LENGTH with a TWIST OUT?
> 
> I'm gonna need to see that one.



I think that _might_ be possible if she has 4b hair and maybe if she's short.


----------



## Bella_Atl (Nov 17, 2009)

The OP just posted at 5:33 today. It's 9:56 my time (eastern)  What if she had something to do, or go to work. Or maybe she's watching television. Or taking care of her sick grandma. Who knows. 

I don't understand the feeding frenzy.  I'm a newbie and if I posted and stepped away from my computer for a few hours or even the next day and came back and read the comments (troll?) I wouldn't post again either.

I'm just saying...


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 17, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> I think that _might_ be possible if she has 4b hair and maybe if she's short.



She doesn't even have to be 4b. I have seen a lot of long natural heads of various textures whose twist outs shrink to sl. I always wonder why its always sl though.


----------



## SEMO (Nov 17, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> I think that _might_ be possible if she has 4b hair and maybe if she's short.



I have serious shrinkage and can _*easily*_ believe that part.  My hair is around WL straight and just a little past my shoulders with shrinkage (but I am 5'3" and I guess that's considered short by some ).  Most natural hair has amazing shrinkage powers though.


----------



## Taina (Nov 17, 2009)

My friend is SL and her shrinkage make her have a beautiful TWA ... as my lenght!!! DH was soo surprised when i flat ironed her hair because yo can't believe her lenght because of the shrinkage.


----------



## teysmith (Nov 17, 2009)

still no pics eh..?  Dang she can give her myspace, facebook or something!!! LOL!


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 17, 2009)

just passing through









*exoticmommie was here at the party*


----------



## BrandNew (Nov 17, 2009)

Came in here expecting pics *walks out and slams door*


----------



## zenith (Nov 17, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


> just passing through
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH NO! You will not upstage me

TAKETHAT!! TAKETHAT!!


----------



## amara11 (Nov 17, 2009)

Poranges said:


> All I got to say to her is "girl, bye!"....I don't stress over hairboard folks like that to force anything out of her, but if she's not willing to post a picture...I see no reason for all these "look at my gawgus mixed hair...its only MBL...people think its fake" threads.



I'm saying tho. If she's mixed- then nobody should think she's lying about her long hair, since everybody knows all mixed folk have long hair. 



Bella_Atl said:


> The OP just posted at 5:33 today. It's 9:56 my time (eastern)  What if she had something to do, or go to work. Or maybe she's watching television. Or taking care of her sick grandma. Who knows.
> 
> I don't understand the feeding frenzy.  I'm a newbie and if I posted and stepped away from my computer for a few hours or even the next day and came back and read the comments (troll?) I wouldn't post again either.
> 
> I'm just saying...



Hey newbie  I like your *picture*. 

Like you said, you're a newbie, so your troll sense of smell isn't yet developed. Patience grasshopper. It will come.


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 17, 2009)

zenith said:


> OH NO! You will not upstage me
> 
> TAKETHAT!! TAKETHAT!!


----------



## taz007 (Nov 17, 2009)

Y'all are sooooo wrong!


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Nov 17, 2009)

*boingboing was here*


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


> just passing through
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This cracks me up everytime.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 17, 2009)

haha , I clicked the first page

than clicked the last page

I already knew the outcome and what happened in-between

you ladies! 

I saw it coming a mile away!!!! hahahaha


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## *C00KIE* (Nov 17, 2009)

@ This whole thread


LOL.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 17, 2009)

Skiggle said:


>



Can we join in?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> Can we join in?





Can I join? Sookie Sookie Nah!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 17, 2009)

Bella_Atl said:


> The OP just posted at 5:33 today. It's 9:56 my time (eastern)  What if she had something to do, or go to work. Or maybe she's watching television. Or taking care of her sick grandma. Who knows.
> 
> I don't understand the feeding frenzy.  I'm a newbie and if I posted and stepped away from my computer for a few hours or even the next day and came back and read the comments (troll?) I wouldn't post again either.
> 
> I'm just saying...



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=419242
...but she did post again. Not too long after this thread, matter of fact. And she never did come back round here. 
But it was nice of you to stand up for her. 




zenith said:


> OH NO! You will not upstage me
> 
> TAKETHAT!! TAKETHAT!!



.....Dance-off. 
You gonna take that, exoticmommie?
I wouldn't take that.

ETA:


----------



## Duff (Nov 17, 2009)

^^^OMG  you guys are just crazy stoopid!!!!!


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 17, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Can I join? Sookie Sookie Nah!



Your siggy needs to join in the party


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 17, 2009)

I see her green light on

juss sayin............


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Tarae (Nov 17, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> Can we join in?


 Wth @ this turning into a dance off?!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> Your siggy needs to join in the party





He was taking a break! But he's back!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2009)

sexyeyes3616 said:


>






Diddy always dancing like an old man!


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 17, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> Can we join in?




LOL!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 17, 2009)

now remember ya'll

Trolls can come back with pics (that ain't theirs) after they been blown up


awww the memories!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> LOL!!!






Stupid!


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Nov 17, 2009)

her status says she is in the Arcade part of the forum. so i am sure she will be back to look and oh boy will she get a surprise.

ya'll have me cracking up over here!


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 17, 2009)

sexyeyes3616 said:


>




My shoulder shrug is better...


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 17, 2009)

deleted...............


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> LOL!!!


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 17, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> He was taking a break! But he's back!



He can dance with this one


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 17, 2009)

ok I'm gonna need to know who gave her 2 thanks! :


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 17, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


>










My [email protected] the Black guy.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.*****.com/media/IMAGES/Funny/tom_cruise_dancing_gif.gif


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Irresistible (Nov 17, 2009)

bahahahaha


you guys are killin it!

I  ya'll!!


----------



## robot. (Nov 17, 2009)

@ the dance off!


----------



## Jenibo (Nov 17, 2009)

We have popcorn downstairs, i'm bout to go pop some


----------



## vkb247 (Nov 17, 2009)

I love LHCF!


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Foxglove (Nov 17, 2009)

Jenibo said:


> We have popcorn downstairs, i'm bout to go pop some



Lemme help you out


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## labelfree (Nov 17, 2009)

I couldn't resist


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## natalie20121 (Nov 17, 2009)

This is some funny ish!!!! I ****** love LHCF!!!!!!!! I needed this laugh


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Foxglove (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Skiggle (Nov 17, 2009)

Obama approves of this thread...
watch as he rains stimulus dollars on to it..


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ekaette said:


>






OMG! FAILLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow this "dance off" has me cracking up. I needed this too! 

Chameleon was here.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 17, 2009)

Now everyboday... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I need to leave this thread, I'm having respiratory issues.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 17, 2009)

Taking it back to the old school...


----------



## labelfree (Nov 17, 2009)

somebody already posted it! Dammit


----------



## blacksapphire (Nov 17, 2009)

sexyeyes3616 said:


> /QUOTE]
> I wouldn't wanna be near him at a party
> 
> ya'll are tooo funny


----------



## zenith (Nov 17, 2009)

If OP doesn't put up legit pics, i will...


----------



## Poranges (Nov 17, 2009)

Ya'll are about to get the thread locked, until OP gets her digital camera or admits to goinafishing....the gifs should probably stay in the closet.....ya'll know gifs equal clank clank and I sincerely want to view OP's hair in all its glory that she listed.  Just sayin.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 17, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> OMG! FAILLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!


 
You brought back the "Treadmill Gangsta"...it's over now!


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 17, 2009)

ya'll are killin me man!!!!


Ekaette said:


>


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lawwd!!! 



zenith said:


> If OP doesn't put up legit pics, i will...


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Irresistible (Nov 18, 2009)

on the floor!!!!!!!!!!





zenith said:


> If OP doesn't put up legit pics, i will...


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 18, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I need to leave this thread, I'm having respiratory issues.



Seriously, I've been ROFL at the dance off


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 18, 2009)

Gurrrrl. I know how the OP feels. People are always stopping me, mistaking me for Beyonce. It gets sooooo old!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Nov 18, 2009)

bwahahahaha! The dancing...oh me...oh my....I cant breath....and the lil fantasia hissy fit....*dead* yall are killin me softly!

Poor thing....I will probably never see these MBL pics now....shame!

Thanks 4 the laughs yall....ppg0069 was officially in the mix!!!


----------



## Kellum (Nov 18, 2009)

zenith said:


> If OP doesn't put up legit pics, i will...



OMG, I'm dying!!!!!!!


----------



## Poranges (Nov 18, 2009)

LadyRaider said:


> Gurrrrl. I know how the OP feels. People are always stopping me, mistaking me for Beyonce. It gets sooooo old!



On that note LHCFers....Good Bye.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 18, 2009)

LadyRaider said:


> Gurrrrl. I know how the OP feels. People are always stopping me, mistaking me for Beyonce. It gets sooooo old!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 18, 2009)

See, now the OP has signed off...look what you all did!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you * thank you * thank you.  My dd & ds and I have been laughing/crying/yelling/hiccuping so hard for the last half hour our heads are about to xplode ~ we can barely catch our breath.  We needed this - and it's past our bedtimes!!  Ima sleep really good 2nite.  G'nite, Chicas.  This was fun.

Br*nze and kiddoz wuz here....and loved ever' minute of it!!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Foxglove (Nov 18, 2009)

Guys! Let's get serious for a minute!


----------



## La Colocha (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Jenibo (Nov 18, 2009)

i haven't witnessed many 'gates' around here... is this considered one?


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Foxglove (Nov 18, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


>



I was waiting for this to pop up! I didn't even know how to begin searching for it


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 18, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


>


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 18, 2009)

Ya'll are straight-up GANGSTA!!! 




...and I'm loving it!!


----------



## La Colocha (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pUAnrVWUkk

I could not find a gif for this...and yes. He is in church.


I hope this thread doesn't get locked....all we tryna do is dance.


----------



## natalie20121 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok... I just can't read this thread anymore. Ya'll got me laughing waking my baby up. You know how hard it is to get a 16 month old to go to sleep? I'm off to read threads with some hair porn in it.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 18, 2009)

ok now she has 3 Thanks!


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Irresistible (Nov 18, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


>


bahahaha

@ the 'clap on , clap off lady'

rollin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 18, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


>







and  at this thread!!


----------



## Neith (Nov 18, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


>


What is wrong with y'all?   I'm happy I came back in here to read.

Omg, a tear actually came out I laughed so hard!


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Irresistible (Nov 18, 2009)

Jenibo said:


> i haven't witnessed many 'gates' around here... is this considered one?


nope

this is a troll train wreck!


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 18, 2009)

omg!!!!!!!!!!

I cant take it!!!!!!





BeetleBug said:


>


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Jenibo (Nov 18, 2009)

^^^  the cat that stood up just freaked me out!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 18, 2009)

Jenibo said:


> ^^^  the cat that stood up just freaked me out!!!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## anon123 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jenibo said:


> i haven't witnessed many 'gates' around here... is this considered one?



Behold Dance-Off-Gate!

It's been real, lhcf. g'night!


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 18, 2009)

And on that note, good night guys


----------



## Esq.2B (Nov 18, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


>


 

   



BeetleBug said:


>


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Auburn (Nov 18, 2009)

Dear Lord,

Thank you for these ladies in my life.

Amen!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 18, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


>


----------



## Jhuidah (Nov 18, 2009)

Y'all are so ignorant.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 18, 2009)

:notworthy you won...



zenith said:


> If OP doesn't put up legit pics, i will...


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 18, 2009)

Just a newbie practicing posting gifs.


----------



## Auburn (Nov 18, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


>




IM DONE!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 18, 2009)

Nichi said:


> LOL I'm not picking on you, but your post and your avi had me scratching my head


 

   Leave it to the ladies of LHCF. That is my old phone silly. I have a new one. Acutually I have two phones one I make calls from that has no camera and the one in my avi that I only use for photo taking.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Still here?


----------



## Auburn (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Tarae (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh my, straight foolishness in here


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 18, 2009)

Night!!!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 18, 2009)

zenith said:


> Ladies why we wait for the pics, anyone interested in buying some...
> 
> ...


 
Hey you do know you are giving free advertising?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 18, 2009)

Y'all leave me alooooone, i gotta go to beddddd.  Aaaaarggghhh!


----------



## simplie_lovable (Nov 18, 2009)

LMAO  i am here dying wow. I am going to sleep


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 18, 2009)

good night ladies


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 18, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> nope
> 
> this is a troll train wreck!


 
  So I guess I should stop hoping she actually does post some pics.


----------



## runwaydream (Nov 18, 2009)

omg! *why *did i skip this thread for so long?! ya'll some damn fools


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 18, 2009)

Good night ladies!!


----------



## shtow (Nov 18, 2009)

Ayye! Ayye! Ayye! AYYE!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Night Ladies!


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 18, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Good night ladies!!


YES!!!
I knew somebody would bring Namrata up in this piece!! 
LOVE IT!!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 18, 2009)

Neith said:


> Wow, this thread has taken a turn for the worse
> 
> Did I see someone post a shima link on top of it?  Oy vey
> 
> ...


Awe Neith!:blush3: thanksomuch!!



ROBOTxcore said:


> *Wait... did no one catch that her MBL hair magically shrinks to SHOULDER LENGTH with a TWIST OUT?*
> 
> I'm gonna need to see that one.


Oh yes sweety, say hello to your future as a natural, that shrinkage is a magician, I've achieved MBL and my twists still shrink up to SL or just a little past SL, when I did my pixie braids my shrunken braids werent even APL, they were just a touch past SL

And I'm 4a, I dont expect to have APL length twists/twist-outs untill I'm a few  inches past MBL if not I'll have to wait till Waistlength, you should check out the thread entitled post your shrinkage, it'll be an eye-opener


----------



## shtow (Nov 18, 2009)

**Pops gum**


----------



## lilmsjanet (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## shtow (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok im done lol


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Nov 18, 2009)

Why are ya'll hatin on OP? Actin' like her hair ain't luxurious


----------



## winnettag (Nov 18, 2009)

Unfortunately a lot of people believe that it's not possible for BW to have long hair . But then again, some have no clue it can be hard work for us to grow our hair long (I had HL braids in and many of my co-workers actually thiught it was my real hair).
Hopefully, those people will begin to see that it is possible when they finally see (and sometimes touch erplexed) it for themselves.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 18, 2009)

sick!!!





pookaloo83 said:


> Night Ladies!


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 18, 2009)

[IMG]http://i29.tinypic.com/33dgnxg.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Bene (Nov 18, 2009)

I once got wig-checked back in '97 [insert long asinine story about someone not believing my hair is really mine] but then I got over it.... I can't say I ever made a fuss about it...


----------



## Bella_Atl (Nov 18, 2009)

Ya'll are just wrong..


----------



## runwaydream (Nov 18, 2009)

winnettag said:


> Unfortunately a lot of people believe that it's not possible for BW to have long hair . But then again, some have no clue it can be hard work for us to grow our hair long (I had HL braids in and many of my co-workers actually thiught it was my real hair).
> Hopefully, those people will begin to see that it is possible when they finally see (and sometimes touch erplexed) it for themselves.




aww...you're really taking her post srsly  

i'll wait for you to get past the first few posts and look out for you ETA lol


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mz. Princess said:


> Why are ya'll hatin on OP? Actin' like her hair ain't luxurious


WHEN YA KNOW IT IS!!!!


----------



## Kneechay (Nov 18, 2009)

WHY WON'T YALL LET OP BE GREAT!?!?!


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 18, 2009)

For those missing the point, Here are some of OP's posts in the last day

Girls with twist outs, do some people ask if your mixed. cuz of the curly hair?

Natural ladies, do people ask if your mixed becuase of your curly twist out?

And of course this one,
Everyone instantly thinks my hair is Fake!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 18, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Night Ladies!



OMG


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 18, 2009)

TwistNMx said:


> This thread reminds me of a video I saw the other day.  I'm not sure what type of accent this person has, but if you can understand her, I think she's saying the same thing OP?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpbtbvF10LM&feature=fvw



Oh lawd...



Taina said:


> My friend is SL and her shrinkage make her have a beautiful TWA ... as my lenght!!! DH was soo surprised when i flat ironed her hair because yo can't believe her lenght because of the shrinkage.



My TWA was shoulder length straightened too. I was shocked myself.



Ekaette said:


> Seriously, I've been ROFL at the dance off



That girl is poisonnnnnnnnnn....





BeetleBug said:


>



I was waiting for this one...



Regarding the original post: 

You know when the GIF's come out it's... :thatsall:


----------



## melissa-bee (Nov 18, 2009)

This has got to be the funniest thread ever.


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 18, 2009)

Morning!


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Nov 18, 2009)

This thread is tooo funny


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 18, 2009)

Mz. Princess said:


> Why are ya'll hatin on OP? Actin' like her hair ain't luxurious


 
We just want to see some pics of this MBL-oh-so-glorious-can't-believe-it's-real-hair! Since she just joined yesterday and already started 4 threads, we expect some eye candy!


----------



## Ozma (Nov 18, 2009)

Sick puppies!


----------



## toyagurl (Nov 18, 2009)

I needed this this morning.  I am wiping away tears...how did I miss this yesterday?!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Nov 18, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> Can we join in?



Every damn time I see this I start crying


----------



## Neith (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a newfound appreciation for the animated gif.  I never posted one before.  Now y'all got me doing it!


----------



## cupcakes (Nov 18, 2009)

GREAT THREAD


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lemme throw one i before I go to work.


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Nov 18, 2009)

This. Ish. Is.
HILARIOUS!!!!!


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Nov 18, 2009)

I was here...lol


----------



## theprototype (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## SherylsTresses (Nov 18, 2009)

What a way to start my morning! You girls are waaaayyyyyy to much!    Man I wish I had an animation to share....


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Nov 18, 2009)

OMG I have been over here HOLLERING.

An oldie but goodie...


----------



## Ozma (Nov 18, 2009)

Where's Tyrone Biggums' 5 o'clock free crack giveaway dance?


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 18, 2009)

i cant stand it i almost brought up my honey bunches of oats.


For the record i hate you all for making my jawbones hurt like hell
and not to mention some of yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwlllllllllllll mean as all hell


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 18, 2009)

Y'all taught me how to post pics! Yay! Thanks all!
Of course we all might live to regret my new knowledge.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 18, 2009)

mtmorg said:


> Where's Tyrone Biggums' 5 o'clock free crack giveaway dance?


 
At post #172!


----------



## simplie_lovable (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol morning everyone I knew when I woe up I was going to see some more from you ladies.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 18, 2009)

She now has 6 thank you's hahahaha


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 18, 2009)

@ this thread


----------



## isabella09 (Nov 18, 2009)

at the dance off.


----------



## hairsothick (Nov 18, 2009)

sooooo mad at all y'all right now! lmao


----------



## ToyToy (Nov 18, 2009)

You guys have made my day!! I'm cracking up over here !! I heart LHCF!!!!


----------



## Neith (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 18, 2009)

OH

EM

GEE!

This thread is killing me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naijamerican (Nov 18, 2009)

Ekaette said:


>



This is the post that made me laugh so hard that tears were streaming down my face. 

This has joined my top 3 threads of all my LHCF history:

1. Shima-Gate
2. Lil Mama jumping on stage-Gate
3. Dance-off-Gate

The skin under my eyes is stinging from all the tears!!!


----------



## shtow (Nov 18, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> She now has 6 thank you's hahahaha



Girl, you didn't catch on??? That's all Shima's accounts giving the thanks


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 18, 2009)

shtow said:


> Girl, you didn't catch on??? That's all Shima's accounts giving the thanks


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 18, 2009)

LMAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


I can't take it! :rofl3:


----------



## ceebee3 (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't go back into this thread at work, you all are too much.

LMAO at Carlton and Captain Picard!


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 18, 2009)

I love it when the internet and black people come together in solidarity and fellowship.

*ahem*  _AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA chaaaaaar-r-r-r-juh tooooo-o-o-o-o-o keeeeeeeeeep-a_ (takes in big breath)_ I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I have._

(Hums the rest of the song cuz I can't remember the words). 







Oh, um did sista girl come back with pictures?


----------



## Neith (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Khaiya (Nov 18, 2009)

^My daddy does that!!! But his eyebrows dont move.


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 18, 2009)

Man, how did I miss this thread? LOL  

Lovenharmony was here


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Nov 18, 2009)

BEST THREAD EVER this definetly going down in LHCF history the Gif Dance battle of 09 and I was here!!!!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 18, 2009)

lol hey guys lol. (smiling ova here)....... i dont have pics yet. i made plans to get a new camera on friday. im a newbyy but ive been lurking enough to have long hair by now, its been two years of lurking lol. but i will return with pics. i know...........im ashamed of myself for not having pics. but please keep me in mindddd. cuz i will show off my hairr!!!!


----------



## Lucie (Nov 18, 2009)

I could tell by the title of this thread, it was going to implode. So what did I miss? Cliff Notes? Ah he11, let me go to post numero 1!


----------



## Poranges (Nov 18, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol hey guys lol. (smiling ova here)....... i dont have pics yet. i made plans to get a new camera on friday. im a newbyy but ive been lurking enough to have long hair by now, its been two years of lurking lol. but i will return with pics. i know...........im ashamed of myself for not having pics. *but please keep me in mindddd. cuz i will show off my hairr!!!!*



As I said before....Girl  Ain't nobody keeping you in their e-minds....we gots real hair to grow. Adios!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 18, 2009)

Poranges said:


> As I said before....Girl  Ain't nobody keeping you in their e-minds....*we gots real hair to grow.* Adios!



.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 18, 2009)

A two year lurker shoulda known betta


----------



## camilla (Nov 18, 2009)

dachsies_rule! said:


> Sorry OP, I'm gonna have to refer you to this thread:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=405024


 
 just read that post


----------



## Poranges (Nov 18, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> 2 two year lurker shoulda known betta



She didn't even know what texlaxed was. ....I think she's a sales person for curl free activator...Check her posts.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 18, 2009)

Poranges said:


> She didn't even know what texlaxed was. ....I think she's a sales person for curl free activator...Check her posts.


yup saw that!


----------



## SilverSurfer (Nov 18, 2009)

This is so sad, I mean really no pictures what so ever in 2 years. (GTFOOHWTBS)


----------



## camilla (Nov 18, 2009)

but dont let it happen again


----------



## msbettyboop (Nov 18, 2009)

You ladies almost got me fired today. Everyone was on their laptop working away looking serious and I was guffawing my head off every 5 mins!!! Great entertainment


----------



## runwaydream (Nov 18, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol hey guys lol. (smiling ova here)....... i dont have pics yet. i made plans to get a new camera on friday. im a newbyy but ive been lurking enough to have long hair by now, its been two years of lurking lol. but i will return with pics. i know...........im ashamed of myself for not having pics. but please keep me in mindddd. cuz i will show off my hairr!!!!


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 18, 2009)

Um, I thought she was Shima (u know, the one whose name is not to be....uh whatever)


----------



## camilla (Nov 18, 2009)

Poranges said:


> She said she had been lurking for 2 years....*ahem.


 you should have seen this a COMING 
but ITS ALL IN FUN


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Nov 18, 2009)

cliff notes version please?


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 18, 2009)

Poranges said:


> As I said before....Girl  Ain't nobody keeping you in their e-minds....we gots real hair to grow. Adios!


 

e-minds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 18, 2009)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> cliff notes version please?



OP was sad because everyone thought her midback length hair was a weave. 
So we were like, can we see pics, because you know how LHCF do.
And she was like oh, I ain't got none.
So at first, everyone was like...






But then, we were like...*kanye shrug*

Then alot of this happened:






And now, we're back to...







The end.


----------



## Lucie (Nov 18, 2009)

I caught up!!! I hate each and every one of you that posted a .gif. I was trying to eat my lunch and almost choked at least a dozen times before finishing!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladytee2 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yall gone get me fired up in here.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 18, 2009)

hi againn, its mee adora adora. lol. i know you guys are mad at me, i would be too, but i didnt expect it to be like this, youll are really mad at the no pic thing. im sorry. but i like like said, trying to get that camera. i have a stupid phone that dont have a camera. and i wont change my screen name like the other lady said lol, cuz i am so obsessed over hair just like the rest of yall. i cant waitt to show you guys. remember meeee. ill even show you guys my roots to show its not a weave, peace and love to all you ladies.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm sposed' to be serious about growing my hair out and this is the only 30+page thread I've ever read in it's entirety on this board! Shows where my priorities are.


----------



## LaFaraona (Nov 18, 2009)

krissyprissy said:


> You can find her on Youtube name shimahair01, but a lot of ladies don't like her here due to misconceptions. Threads have been closed because of her.


 
Thank you for explaining. I did not know.


----------



## ceecy29 (Nov 18, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi againn, its mee *adora adora*. lol. i know you guys are mad at me, i would be too, but i didnt expect it to be like this, *youll are really mad* at the no pic thing. im sorry. but i like like said, trying to get that camera. i have a stupid phone that dont have a camera. and i wont change my screen name like the other lady said lol, cuz i am so obsessed over hair just like the rest of yall. i cant waitt to show you guys. remember meeee. ill even show you guys my roots to show its not a weave, peace and love to all you ladies.


 
Gosh, I'm hoping and praying your real name isn't Adaora lol!

No we are NOT really mad. You read this whole thread and missed the point? SAD!!!


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 18, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi againn, its mee adora adora. lol. i know you guys are mad at me, i would be too, but i didnt expect it to be like this, youll are really mad at the no pic thing. im sorry. but i like like said, trying to get that camera. i have a stupid phone that dont have a camera. and i wont change my screen name like the other lady said lol, cuz i am so obsessed over hair just like the rest of yall. i cant waitt to show you guys. remember meeee. ill even show you guys my roots to show its not a weave, peace and love to all you ladies.


 
Chile you got more excuses than a pregnant virginlet me help you out..do you have any friends or family members with a camera or camera phone that could assist you in this matter? There is always more than one way to skin a cat


----------



## Poranges (Nov 18, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi againn, its mee adora adora. lol. i know you guys are mad at me, i would be too, but i didnt expect it to be like this, youll are really mad at the no pic thing. im sorry. but i like like said, trying to get that camera. i have a stupid phone that dont have a camera. and i wont change my screen name like the other lady said lol, cuz i am so obsessed over hair just like the rest of yall. i cant waitt to show you guys. remember meeee. ill even show you guys my roots to show its not a weave, peace and love to all you ladies.



Lmao....we'll remember yooooooooooou!!!  and as far as we know your bald head.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 18, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly.  You. Are. Insane.  I so appreciate your talents!  Don't Stop!!!!


----------



## Kneechay (Nov 18, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi *againn*, its *mee *adora adora. lol. i know you guys are mad at me, i would be too, but i didnt expect it to be like this, youll are really mad at the no pic thing. im sorry. but i like like said, trying to get that camera. i have a stupid phone that dont have a camera. and i wont change my screen name like the other lady said lol, cuz i am so obsessed over hair just like the rest of yall. i cant *waitt *to show you guys. remember *meeee*. ill even show you guys my roots to show its not a weave, peace and love to all you ladies.



 erplexed   at your posting style.

but if you like it i guess i love it.




ceecy29 said:


> *Gosh, I'm hoping and praying your real name isn't Adaora lol!*
> 
> No we are NOT really mad. You read this whole thread and missed the point? SAD!!!



Girl, me too! I'm like "_please let it be that she read it somewhere and thought it was cute..._"


----------



## amara11 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nichi said:


> erplexed   at your posting style.
> 
> but if you like it i guess i love it.
> 
> ...



Yes, lord. PLEASE. not.a.good.represenation.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
That gif with the drunk lady dancing at the BBQ would have been sooooo appropriate. 

I haven't been able to find that one!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 18, 2009)

*Think Austin Powers* 
"Oh, bee-have, Nichi!"

>edited to add< 

"Oh, bee-have Nichi, _ChaosButterfly, Poranges, Frisky, Skiggles, Iris, Ekaette, Sexyeyes3616, Beetlebug, Shtow, La Colocha_....


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 18, 2009)

She'll be back with pics...._*mark her words!*_ ​


----------



## PPGbubbles (Nov 18, 2009)

I didnt expect to come back in for more laughs!!! Is there a lifetime Membership??? LHCF is Awesome!!!! You ladies rock my socks!


----------



## shtow (Nov 18, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi againn, its mee adora adora. lol. i know you guys are mad at me, i would be too, but i didnt expect it to be like this, youll are really mad at the no pic thing. im sorry. but i like like said, trying to get that camera. i have a stupid phone that dont have a camera. and i wont change my screen name like the other lady said lol, cuz i am so obsessed over hair just like the rest of yall. i cant waitt to show you guys. remember meeee. ill even show you guys my roots to show its not a weave, peace and love to all you ladies.


----------



## Charz (Nov 18, 2009)

LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 18, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi againn, its mee adora adora. lol. i know you guys are mad at me, i would be too, but i didnt expect it to be like this, youll are really mad at the no pic thing. im sorry. but i like like said, trying to get that camera. i have a stupid phone that dont have a camera. and i wont change my screen name like the other lady said lol, cuz i am so obsessed over hair just like the rest of yall. i cant waitt to show you guys. remember meeee. ill even show you guys my roots to show its not a weave, peace and love to all you ladies.


 

rolleyes:

Shima-Shima-coco pop


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 18, 2009)

amara11 said:


> Yes, lord. PLEASE. not.a.good.represenation.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Wachu talking bout Willis?


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Nov 18, 2009)

*Frisky* said:


> *Chile you go more excuses than a pregnant virgin*


 
 I damn yet pissed myself!

*I CAN'T WITH YA'LL TODAY...I JUST CAN'T*


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 18, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Think Austin Powers*
> "Oh, bee-have, Nichi!"
> 
> >edited to add<
> ...



I'm just here for the dance party
I don't even remember what the OP was about


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 18, 2009)

shtow said:


>


----------



## zenith (Nov 18, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi againn, its mee adora adora. lol. i know you guys are mad at me, i would be too, but i didnt expect it to be like this, youll are really mad at the no pic thing. im sorry. but i like like said, trying to get that camera. i have a stupid phone that dont have a camera. and i wont change my screen name like the other lady said lol, cuz i am so obsessed over hair just like the rest of yall. i cant waitt to show you guys. remember meeee. *ill even show you guys my roots to show its not a weave*, peace and love to all you ladies.




You mean like... THIS!!!!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 18, 2009)

*Frisky* said:


> *Chile you got more excuses than a pregnant virgin*let me help you out..do you have any friends or family members with a camera or camera phone that could assist you in this matter? There is always more than one way to skin a cat


 


Poranges said:


> Lmao....we'll remember *yooooooooooou*!!!  and as far as we know your bald head.


 


shtow said:


>


 


KweenBeeDiva said:


> rolleyes:
> 
> *Shima-Shima-coco pop*


 


zenith said:


> You mean like...THIS!!!!


 
OH GAWDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD! 

 This thread is certified Grade A!!!!!!!!

Most fun I've had on this forum! 

Ashamed to be a newbie but glad I'm not like that! 

Newbie...some advice: adlock:


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 18, 2009)

I cant stand none of you all rright now i almost peed in my pants sh!t and im a grown arsing woman


----------



## Lucie (Nov 18, 2009)

Even my dad has a camera phone. Girl, go borrow a phone! 2 years, lurking, now a member? NO EXCUSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msMicaela (Nov 18, 2009)

I wasnt even around but i caught up on some of her videos, im sorry... OP's stlye sounds 



Shima-ish.


----------



## kandake (Nov 18, 2009)

Classic LHCF.  I love you guys.


----------



## Neith (Nov 18, 2009)

Y'all still have me cracking up


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Still no pics?


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 18, 2009)

OMG!!! This thread is hilarious.  Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ramya (Nov 18, 2009)

smh at me reading all 9 pages. I knew it was too many people reading the hair board.


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 18, 2009)

(sigh) To prove how much how much hair Ms. Adora has, you can check out her member profile. If she isn't ****** with us enough...here's the evidence

(clears throat)

About AdoraAdora24 
Name 
Ms.Adora Lecruise 
Hair Type 
Type 1 
Current Length 
Short and Sexy 
Sex 
Female 
Country of Origin 
Afghanistan 
Country of Location 
Afghanistan


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 18, 2009)

lovenharmony said:


> (sigh) To prove how much how much hair Ms. Adora has, you can check out her member profile. If she isn't ****** with us enough...here's the evidence
> 
> (clears throat)
> 
> ...



Maybe she forgot to change it. Those are the standard choices that are already there when you sign up.


----------



## naijamerican (Nov 18, 2009)

Lucie said:


> Even my dad has a camera phone. Girl, go borrow a phone! 2 years, lurking, now a member? NO EXCUSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I have to admit, I half-expected her to post pictures of your hair and pass it off as her own.... maybe the OP is really Michelle? 

But on the real OP, you know you need to come correct on LHCF. I sincerely, truly, and wholeheartedly hope that you have the hair you're talking about, or that you purchase a very, very convincing wig/lace front.


----------



## melissa-bee (Nov 18, 2009)

I can not believe this thread is still alive......... So funny.


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 18, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Still no pics?


 
Oh there will be pics!  OP gonna break out some serious photoshopping skills up in heyah!!


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 18, 2009)

she said she won't post another word until she comes w/ some pix.

and



Neith said:


>




I'm soooooooooooooooo mad at you for that. You got me at work bout to get fired!


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 18, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> Maybe she forgot to change it. Those are the standard choices that are already there when you sign up.


 
All I got to say about that is "2 YEARS LURKING....NO EXCUSES!!!"


----------



## Bubble Tamer (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Nov 18, 2009)

I just finished reading this whole thread, all I can say is yall are crazi lol


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 18, 2009)

I know I'm late, but I just had to post something in the funniest thread ever.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> I know I'm late, but I just had to post something in the funniest thread ever.





Pat your weaves ladies. Pat, Pat, Pat your weaves ladies.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 18, 2009)

LAWD, LAWD, LAWD!!! Ya'll have really made my day. 






...and OP is *still* promising pics. :roflleader:


----------



## MizzCoco (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, this was the best thread ever! I sat here and read all 37 pages, when I need to be doing homework...


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 18, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Pat your weaves ladies. Pat, Pat, Pat your weaves ladies.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Come on Adora and swang that mixed girl hurrr...


----------



## Kneechay (Nov 18, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Come on Adora and swang that mixed girl hurrr...



I'm done with you!! LMAO


----------



## Neith (Nov 18, 2009)

So, we're starting up again now?


----------



## robot. (Nov 18, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it bad that I think I can name maybe 90% of the shows in this?


----------



## toyas08 (Nov 18, 2009)

zenith said:


> You mean like...THIS!!!!


That's my favorite show


----------



## amara11 (Nov 18, 2009)

goodmorningruby said:


> She'll be back with pics...._*mark her words!*_ ​



Folks better lock up their fotkis. Somebody will get swiped.



Ekaette said:


> Wachu talking bout Willis?



!!!!!!!!!!!

You ROCK!


----------



## irsgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

You guys are great Provided some great after work entertainment!!


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 18, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Come on Adora and swang that mixed girl hurrr...


----------



## natalie20121 (Nov 18, 2009)

im glad i was here for the beginning of this. Funny as hell!!!!


----------



## Aspire (Nov 18, 2009)

@ Cliff Notes Post #323

But I refuse to quote, because I am looking out for the ladies who are still challenged with dial up, or have suppressed the gifs, and therefore have no idea what the  is all about.


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 18, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Still no pics?


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 18, 2009)

Diva_Esq said:


> Newbie...some advice: adlock:


 
It's way too late for that...have you seen the number of views for this thread!


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 18, 2009)

Here you go OP. These are probably more your speed:


----------



## aprils13 (Nov 18, 2009)

Tyra bout to break her neck


----------



## Neith (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## shtow (Nov 18, 2009)

Calm down yall! I found out why the pics are taking so long!


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 18, 2009)

'


----------



## blacksapphire (Nov 18, 2009)

lol ya'll crazy...I can't believe this threat is still here


----------



## blacksapphire (Nov 18, 2009)

shtow said:


> Calm down yall! I found out why the pics are taking so long!


----------



## Ozma (Nov 18, 2009)

This ish right here is regotdayum-diculus!


----------



## BrandNew (Nov 18, 2009)

shtow said:


> Calm down yall! I found out why the pics are taking so long!


----------



## dynamic1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Get outta here....this has surely been entertaining.  So wrong.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> '





I hate you!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 18, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


>


 
OMG! That's just wrong on so many levels! LMAO


----------



## shtow (Nov 18, 2009)

I see someone managed to master monster shrinkage and maintain curls at the same time!clapping:






Whats ya regimenT girl??? 





I kid, I kid!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 18, 2009)

shtow said:


> I see someone managed to master monster shrinkage and maintain curls at the same time!clapping:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 18, 2009)

how the heck did this thread get so long?! lol ya'll are funny, funny, funny!


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 18, 2009)

Just passing through


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Nov 18, 2009)

shtow said:


> Calm down yall! I found out why the pics are taking so long!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 18, 2009)

And don't forget to show us that scalp!


----------



## SilverSurfer (Nov 18, 2009)

shtow said:


> Calm down yall! I found out why the pics are taking so long!



OMG, I literally spat out a little bit of my food when I saw this. Too funny  gosh!


----------



## SilverSurfer (Nov 18, 2009)

You guys are killing me with the gifs  and I'm loving it


----------



## orchidgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Have too see a pic..but yes I don't know why people are that way?


----------



## Ithacagurl (Nov 18, 2009)

this entire post is too funny!!


----------



## manter26 (Nov 18, 2009)

shtow said:


> Calm down yall! I found out why the pics are taking so long!




 OMG!!!! ROFL!!!!


----------



## rara171 (Nov 18, 2009)

yall make me laugh and scared all at the same time.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 18, 2009)

Cmon guys let's mellow out


----------



## Lexib (Nov 18, 2009)

been a while since I've been in the Hair Care forum.  Nice welcome back!


----------



## naturallygoldie (Nov 18, 2009)

ooooh all da time!

this is tooo funny


----------



## Bella_Atl (Nov 18, 2009)

Poranges said:


> As I said before....Girl  Ain't nobody keeping you in their e-minds....we gots real hair to grow. Adios!


 

Ouch!


----------



## exubah (Nov 18, 2009)

OMG I can not believe this is up to 42 pages!!!!!


----------



## MzLady78 (Nov 18, 2009)

OMG- this thread made my whole day!!!  

I'm so glad I ventured over here!


----------



## beebstt (Nov 18, 2009)

^^^change your setting so you are only up to page 11 like me. it makes reading threads quicker.

this thread is a lhcf classic


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 18, 2009)

**Bookmarked**


----------



## Missi (Nov 18, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi againn, its mee adora adora. lol. i know you guys are mad at me, i would be too, but i didnt expect it to be like this, youll are really mad at the no pic thing. im sorry. but i like like said, trying to get that camera. i have a stupid phone that dont have a camera. and i wont change my screen name like the other lady said lol, cuz i am so obsessed over hair just like the rest of yall. i cant waitt to show you guys. remember meeee. ill even show you guys my roots to show its not a weave, peace and love to all you ladies.


 
lol.....don't mind them...this is the funniest thread EVER though!!!


----------



## Eisani (Nov 18, 2009)

I have tears in my eyes



Poranges said:


> She didn't even know what texlaxed was. ....*I* *think she's a sales person for curl free activator*...Check her posts.


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Nov 18, 2009)

What a tangled web we weave...


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 18, 2009)

runwaydream said:


>



I followed this thread since yest. and i gotta admit, you ladies.. man... too freakin funny..
 in the words of MJ: this is it. this is the thread of 09.


----------



## 3akay3 (Nov 18, 2009)

I love you ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Duchesse (Nov 18, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Come on Adora and swang that mixed girl hurrr...




Okay..I almost had a heart attack with this one! I remember that episode.

This is the hottest hot mess of a HAM thread that I have ever had the pleasure of viewing. I knew when I saw a 12 page count that I was in for some entertainment. Hot mess and a half you all are!!!!


----------



## Neith (Nov 18, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> Cmon guys let's mellow out



*Gasp* You posted more Star trek!







Why not throw in some star wars too?


----------



## JollyGal (Nov 18, 2009)

WOW 42 pages.

I'm so late on this.

Going to start from page 1...but judging by some of the comments it's advisable to put my drink down.


----------



## NikStarrr (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## 3akay3 (Nov 18, 2009)

sunhun said:


> WOW 42 pages.
> 
> I'm so late on this.
> 
> Going to start from page 1...but judging by some of the comments it's advisable to put my drink down.



Agreed.  I thought I was safe with a chocolate bar and a water bottle... I was wrong lol

ETA: sitting on my white couch...yeah.


----------



## BronzyBella (Nov 18, 2009)

OMG... I came across this thread last night.  I just came back to check if the OP had posted any pics yet.


----------



## simplyconfident (Nov 18, 2009)

***In my Kanye voice***

This is the best thread of all time....all time


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 18, 2009)

and of course


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## LVLY210 (Nov 18, 2009)

ya'll are too funny lol


----------



## Lucie (Nov 18, 2009)

naijamerican said:


> I have to admit, I half-expected her to post pictures of your hair and pass it off as her own.... maybe the OP is really Michelle?
> 
> But on the real OP, you know you need to come correct on LHCF. I sincerely, truly, and wholeheartedly hope that you have the hair you're talking about, or that you purchase a very, very convincing wig/lace front.


 
She bet not. I am super low on patience for pic thieves!!!!  

BlackMasterPiece made it hard for all newbies IMO. She introduced herself *fully* with pics, links, story about her hair journey, every thang! How can a lurker/newbie see how others introduce themselves and think hyping herself up was going to fly with *no* pics? If she was truly lurking for two years, she woulda come correct like BMP! She knows we all love hair porn. GTHOHWTBS!!!!! She done pi$$ed me off!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lucie said:


> She bet not. I am super low on patience for pic thieves!!!!
> 
> BlackMasterPiece made it hard for all newbies IMO. She introduced herself *fully* with pics, links, story about her hair journey, every thang! How can a lurker/newbie see how others introduce themselves and think hyping herself up was going to fly with *no* pics? If she was truly lurking for two years, she woulda come correct like BMP! She knows we all love hair porn. GTHOHWTBS!!!!! She done pi$$ed me off!


----------



## Poranges (Nov 18, 2009)

....Talking bout think about meeeeee.....ummm....could you move..."We no wan cerl free actvator pls ok?"


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 18, 2009)

Lucie said:


> She bet not. I am super low on patience for pic thieves!!!!
> 
> BlackMasterPiece made it hard for all newbies IMO. She introduced herself *fully* with pics, links, story about her hair journey, every thang! How can a lurker/newbie see how others introduce themselves and think hyping herself up was going to fly with *no* pics? If she was truly lurking for two years, she woulda come correct like BMP! She knows we all love hair porn. GTHOHWTBS!!!!! She done pi$$ed me off!



You know?
But my real question is how is someone gonna be on a healthy hair journey for TWO YEARS. TWO YEARS NOW. (And one more time, in case you ain't heard, TWO YEARSS.) And not take a single solitary progress picture? Not even one with her camera phone? She ain't got no pictures from stuff with her family and friends? In two years?!


----------



## Auburn (Nov 18, 2009)

Welp, it looks like the troll got the attention and reactions she was looking for.


----------



## Neith (Nov 18, 2009)

Auburn said:


> Welp, it looks like the troll got the attention and reactions she was looking for.



Dance-gate was worth it


----------



## Auburn (Nov 18, 2009)

Neith said:


> Dance-gate was worth it




You darn skippy! You ladies have had me rolling ever since. I thought it was going to stop at the Diddy but yall even had ME posting a little dance!

There needs to be a forum for the funniest threads ...as a pick me up lol.


----------



## mizchin (Nov 18, 2009)

Damn, I can't believe I sat here and read all 44 pgs of this thread (funny as it was) and this girl still aint post no pics. WOWWell thats what I get fa being so damn nosy. Oh well back to worrying bout my APL. Let me leave yall MBLs alone. LOL


----------



## laurend (Nov 18, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> You know?
> But my real question is how is someone gonna be on a healthy hair journey for TWO YEARS. TWO YEARS NOW. (And one more time, in case you ain't heard, TWO YEARSS.) And not take a single solitary progress picture? Not even one with her camera phone? She ain't got no pictures from stuff with her family and friends? In two years?!


 
In the defense of the OP, I've never taken progress pictures because I hate taking pictures period.  When I started her in late 2006 my hair was probably APL so it never occurred to me to take one.  There are members here who don't post pictures and if they say they are bsl,mbl or waistlength I have a tendency not to doubt them.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Nov 18, 2009)

welp i dunno if this thread will be here tomorrow, just in case im marking my spot


----------



## larry3344 (Nov 18, 2009)

lol lol lol lol this thread is too much


----------



## simplie_lovable (Nov 18, 2009)

yup, I can't believe this thread is still here. I just got home 4rm work and I logged in with food in my hands just 4 this thread.


----------



## Rei (Nov 18, 2009)

ready for the adlock2:,  I can't believe I missed most of this hilarious thread. Bout' to sit down and read all this, might as well get comfortable


----------



## La Colocha (Nov 18, 2009)

This is my favorite of all time. Does he have a rope in his hand. Lmao


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 18, 2009)

Rei said:


> ready for the adlock2:, I can't believe I missed most of this hilarious thread. Bout' to sit down and read all this, might as well get comfortable


 
I think this is my favorite gif of all time.  Every time I see it I LMAOROTF!!!!!!!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 18, 2009)

amara11 said:


> Folks better lock up their fotkis. Somebody will get swiped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Swiper noooooooooooo swiping! Awwwwwwww mannnnnnn! 





pookaloo83 said:


> And don't forget to show us that scalp!


 




Rei said:


> ready for the adlock2:, I can't believe I missed most of this hilarious thread. Bout' to sit down and read all this, might as well get comfortable


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 18, 2009)

Tamrin said:


> [IMG]http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t235/flavorluscious/haiti.jpg
> [/IMG]


 
*WOW, you brought out the big guns! It's Haiti!*


----------



## La Colocha (Nov 18, 2009)

^^^^ Oh my goodness it looks soooo real like its growing out the scalp.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 18, 2009)

Diva_Esq said:


> *Swiper noooooooooooo swiping! Awwwwwwww mannnnnnn! *







You been over there watchin Dora!


----------



## Pretty Star (Nov 18, 2009)

This thread is hilarious


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 18, 2009)

This thread is awesome! I just can't stop laughing.


----------



## Rei (Nov 18, 2009)

Tamrin said:


>



what is this I don't even...


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 18, 2009)

Rei said:


> what is this I don't even...


 
That is celebrityseaborn from YT and his wonderful "creations"!


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 19, 2009)

^^^^ that dude be having me on the FLO'!

when he made fun of It's So Cold in the D, I damn near cried.


----------



## Almaz (Nov 19, 2009)

wow and you look like a Caucasian slut 





dachsies_rule! said:


> *WOW, you brought out the big guns! It's Haiti!*


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 19, 2009)

Lucie said:


> She bet not. I am super low on patience for pic thieves!!!!
> 
> *BlackMasterPiece made it hard for all newbies IMO. She introduced herself fully with pics, links, story about her hair journey, every thang! How can a lurker/newbie see how others introduce themselves and think hyping herself up was going to fly with no pics? If she was truly lurking for two years, she woulda come correct like BMP! She knows we all love hair porn. GTHOHWTBS!!!!! She done pi$$ed me off!*


.......*cough* sowwy fellow newbies.........just being me! but yea I was only lurking for a month and I already knew my LHCF ladies loved their pics

Merci Lucie cheri


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 19, 2009)

Okay I thought I'd throw in my 1st gif


----------



## Neith (Nov 19, 2009)

Almaz said:


> wow and you look like a Caucasian slut




OMG!!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 19, 2009)

Posting one last gif because this thread will probably be  or poofed in the morning.


----------



## countrychickd (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow at this thread. Definitely one of the funniest ever. Made me post, so this had to be good....lol.


----------



## ceebee3 (Nov 19, 2009)

Aww, I was feeling a little down today.  Spirits are high now thanks to you all!

It was offically GIF Wednesday!


----------



## naijamerican (Nov 19, 2009)

I hope and pray that this thread never gets shut down and that it gets as many pages as the Real Housewives of Atlanta, because this thread is just as funny as that ridonculous show...

I keep coming back like a moth to the flame, and I keep asking myself (between tears of laughter), who was the one who initiated the dance-off? Whoever that was deserves to be nominated for a moderator position!


----------



## Neith (Nov 19, 2009)

naijamerican said:


> I hope and pray that this thread never gets shut down and that it gets as many pages as the Real Housewives of Atlanta, because this thread is just as funny as that ridonculous show...
> 
> I keep coming back like a moth to the flame, and I keep asking myself (between tears of laughter), who was the one who initiated the dance-off? Whoever that was deserves to be nominated for a moderator position!




I'm gonna go try and find her 


ETA: I would say that Zenith actually initiated it and made it into a competition   #128


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 19, 2009)

Neith said:


> I'm gonna go try and find her
> 
> 
> ETA: I would say that Zenith actually initiated it and made it into a competition   #128




http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=9374424&postcount=128


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Nov 19, 2009)

Wat the hell happened that started a dance contest on page 4 (on my settings LOL)


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 19, 2009)

Okay, so, I gotta leave work now. Til the morrow.


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 19, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi againn, its mee adora adora. lol. i know you guys are mad at me, i would be too, but i didnt expect it to be like this, youll are really mad at the no pic thing. im sorry. but i like like said, trying to get that camera. i have a stupid phone that dont have a camera. and i wont change my screen name like the other lady said lol, cuz i am so obsessed over hair just like the rest of yall. i cant waitt to show you guys. remember meeee. ill even show you guys my roots to show its not a weave, peace and love to all you ladies.



ask a friend with a camera! dammit go to the apple store or best buy and use the camera on the big imac then upload it to innanet  I did that once!!!  
do it!!!!



goodmorningruby said:


> She'll be back with pics...._*mark her words!*_ ​



in 2 years when she makes mbl?


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 19, 2009)

This thread is LEGENDARY


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 19, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Okay I thought I'd throw in my 1st gif



Smh, look at them skinny legs.




TheLaurynDoll said:


> Wat the hell happened that started a dance contest on page 4 (on my settings LOL)



Exoticmommie came in and started doing the harlem shake.
Zenith didn't want to be outdid, so she started breaking it down. 
Then Skiggle started up...and from there all hell and hilarity broke loose. 

And just in case...


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 19, 2009)

Tamrin said:


>



Da hell?


----------



## SexySin985 (Nov 19, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> The way it's typed looks like how Shima would talk. All the ssssssssssss and ttttttttt's



     

Stupid


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 19, 2009)

I truly dont think in all my years on LHCF there has EVER been a thread that had me bustin out laughin this hard , This thread was truly not safe to read and have a beverage in yo mouth at the same time while scrolling.....

Some of you ladies are so hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG!!!!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 19, 2009)

Neith said:


>


----------



## Kellum (Nov 19, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> Da hell?



The Cowardly Lion has a nice roller set. I wonder if he has a Pibbs?


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 19, 2009)

*exoticmommies last dance before the mods shut it down.*


----------



## MsCounsel (Nov 19, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Wait... did no one catch that her *MBL *hair magically shrinks to SHOULDER LENGTH with a TWIST OUT?
> 
> I'm gonna need to see that one.


 
I'm not natural.  I use no-lye relaxer (5-6 month stretches). When I braid my hair very tightly, my braidouts shrink substantially.  When I want a longer length braid out, I don't braid the hair as tightly.  It is possible....

HOWEVER - I would like to see pics as well.  This is cracking me up.


----------



## Lucie (Nov 19, 2009)

dachsies_rule! said:


> *WOW, you brought out the big guns! It's Haiti!*


 
This human being's name is Haiti? I'm confused.


----------



## MsCounsel (Nov 19, 2009)

Jenibo said:


> ^^^  the cat that stood up just freaked me out!!!


 

EWWWWWWWW


----------



## Lucie (Nov 19, 2009)

I totally forgot to mention that I am thrilled this thread is still here!!!! Thank you for all the contributors who made me laugh until my stomach hurt with tears rolling down my cheeks. I wish this was a sticky!


----------



## MsCounsel (Nov 19, 2009)

Kellum said:


> The Cowardly Lion has a nice roller set. I wonder if he has a Pibbs?


 
I watched the Wizard of Oz on Sunday night and was completely jealous of his hair.


----------



## andromeda (Nov 19, 2009)

^^^Ditto.

I have no funny gifs or anything else to contribute, but this thread has truly made my week! You ladies are hilarious!


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 19, 2009)

O.K. one last gif, just in case OP shows up with pics and I have to eat crow....unless this is the OP...







...then you just have issues


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 19, 2009)

Lucie said:


> I totally forgot to mention that I am thrilled this thread is still here!!!! Thank you for all the contributors who made me laugh until my stomach hurt with tears rolling down my cheeks. I wish this was a sticky!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 19, 2009)

aw man, i should've known yal were in here cuttin up. i'm gonna have to read this when i get off.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Nov 19, 2009)

This has been the best thread eva ... thanks LHCF family ... you made my day


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 19, 2009)

I can't believe this thread is this going and the OP still haven't posted any pics. Where did she go anyway? After this thread she might never post anything again here.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 19, 2009)

KweenBeeDiva said:


> O.K. one last gif, just in case OP shows up with pics and I have to eat crow....unless this is the OP...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Um....? *Saves to desktop...exits thread.*


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Nov 19, 2009)

ok, i haven't read all the pages, but i am so loving the dance off pics! you lhcf ladies are too too much, lol lol lol. thanks for the early morning entertainment.


----------



## MzLady78 (Nov 19, 2009)

KweenBeeDiva said:


>


 


One of my favorite movies ever in one of my favorite threads ever!


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 19, 2009)

G'morning friends. Nice to see we're all still here.


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 19, 2009)

lovenharmony said:


> (sigh) To prove how much how much hair Ms. Adora has, you can check out her member profile. If she isn't ****** with us enough...here's the evidence
> 
> (clears throat)
> 
> ...


 
People that have been banned and come back normally have profiles that look like that. Between this and that other thread about being mixed and the twist out thing, makes me wonder.


----------



## Lucie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Frisky* said:


> People that have been banned and come back normally have profiles that look like that. Between this and that other thread about being mixed and the twist out thing, makes me wonder.


 
Things that make you go hmmm............... I wonder if it is _tynelp_.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 19, 2009)

Why am I still looking for pics?





Real or not these pics better deliver


----------



## MsCounsel (Nov 19, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> Why am I still looking for pics?
> 
> 
> Real or not these pics better deliver


 

I just thought the same darned thing!!!! Why AM I LOOKING?????


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 19, 2009)

I aint checkin for AdoraAdora. I'm checkin for the gifs. Them gifs almost get me fired for laughing so much. I be over here fallin out at work. The OP coming with some pix is a bonus. But I come for the danceoff/gif-off.


----------



## Neith (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## la mosca (Nov 19, 2009)

KweenBeeDiva said:


> O.K. one last gif, just in case OP shows up with pics and I have to eat crow....unless this is the OP...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am literally crying laughing . . .


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 19, 2009)

Neith said:


>



The skin part makes it look so natural
Who does she think she iiiiiiiiis? 
oooOOOOhhhhhh uuuuuuuUUUUUuuuuhhhh(trying to make that sound he makes)


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 19, 2009)

i cant no more with you folks 


oh yeah i dont expect to see any pics thats a lost cause at this point


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 19, 2009)

KweenBeeDiva said:


> O.K. one last gif, just in case OP shows up with pics and I have to eat crow....unless this is the OP...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What the?


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 19, 2009)

Neith said:


>


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 19, 2009)

Yay! It is still here!!


----------



## Neith (Nov 19, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> The skin part makes it look so natural
> Who does she think she iiiiiiiiis?
> oooOOOOhhhhhh uuuuuuuUUUUUuuuuhhhh(trying to make that sound he makes)




She's so frivolous!

I love seaborn almost as much as this thread!


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Nov 19, 2009)

That is all.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 19, 2009)

oh my gosh. you ladies are soooo crazy and funny. yes its me adoraadora. you guys dont even give me the benefit of the dougt. im an honest girl. really i am lol. sooooooo a couple more days to go, got my money straigtened out and about to go to best buy to get that camera and a new computer. write now i am using a public computer. i still cant believe you guys hate me already lol and i havnt even started yet wow. but i will see you guy later on in the week. i still love yall. im really happy that i started this thread even tho i dont have the pics..........oooops. but i guess when i show pics you ladies will like me? maybe?


----------



## kandake (Nov 19, 2009)

Adora, how old are you?  If I may ask.


----------



## divya (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow...you ladies are not easy. Looking forward to seeing your hair Adora! My hair shrinks plenty as well, and there are those people who just don't understand our hair...


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 19, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> oh my gosh. you ladies are soooo crazy and funny. yes its me adoraadora. you guys dont even give me the benefit of the dougt. im an honest girl. really i am lol. sooooooo a couple more days to go, got my money straigtened out and about to go to best buy to get that camera and a new computer. write now i am using a public computer. i still cant believe you guys hate me already lol and i havnt even started yet wow. but i will see you guy later on in the week. i still love yall. im really happy that i started this thread even tho i dont have the pics..........oooops. but i guess when i show pics you ladies will like me? maybe?




STOP WRITING AND SHOW US PICTURES!!!!!!!

​


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Nov 19, 2009)

:kewlpics:!!!


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 19, 2009)

Lucie said:


> This human being's name is Haiti? I'm confused.




Ohhhh darn how do you not know who Haiti is?

Giiirl I'm about to change your world. Welcome to the world of Seaborn.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SbHDdFPrN4&feature=related

It's like watching a train wreck you cannot look away.


----------



## Lucie (Nov 19, 2009)

AA,

Hate is such a strong word. Dislike intensely is better.  Do you live in NY? Tri-state area? There are 50-11 members from NY with Digicams, BB's, reg. camera phones, regular digital cameras, whatever. Girl, you got some neighbors? A friend? My niece is 11 and has a celly. You did this to yo'self. 

Signed, 
Angry until I get proof


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 19, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> oh my gosh. you ladies are soooo crazy and funny. yes its me adoraadora. you guys dont even give me the benefit of the dougt. im an honest girl. really i am lol. sooooooo a couple more days to go, got my money straigtened out and about to go to best buy to get that camera and a new computer. write now i am using a public computer. i still cant believe you guys hate me already lol and i havnt even started yet wow. but i will see you guy later on in the week. i still love yall. im really happy that i started this thread even tho i dont have the pics..........oooops. but i guess when i show pics you ladies will like me? maybe?


 
*We don't hate you, we're having fun up in this joint!*

*But, we still need some pics!*


----------



## Lucie (Nov 19, 2009)

Tamrin said:


> Ohhhh darn how do you not know who Haiti is?
> 
> Giiirl I'm about to change your world. Welcome to the world of Seaborn.
> 
> ...


 
Girl, send that via PM. No YouTube access at work.  Why does it's name have to be Haiti? Is this person Haitian? I am going to sue!!!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 19, 2009)

I haven't read through this whole thread, but are all these pages dedicated to waiting for OP's hair pics?


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 19, 2009)

Tomorrow's picture day!!!!
Are y'all ready???


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 19, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> oh my gosh. you ladies are soooo crazy and funny. yes its me adoraadora. you guys dont even give me the benefit of the dougt. im an honest girl. really i am lol. sooooooo a couple more days to go, got my money straigtened out and about to go to best buy to get that camera and a new computer. write now i am using a public computer. i still cant believe you guys hate me already lol and i havnt even started yet wow. but i will see you guy later on in the week. i still love yall. im really happy that i started this thread even tho i dont have the pics..........oooops. but i guess when i show pics you ladies will like me? maybe?



Well, I hope you come w/ your pics so you can shut everybody down.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 19, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> oh my gosh. you ladies are soooo crazy and funny. yes its me adoraadora. you guys dont even give me the benefit of the dougt. im an honest girl. really i am lol. sooooooo a couple more days to go, got my money straigtened out and about to go to best buy to get that camera and a new computer. write now i am using a public computer. i still cant believe you guys hate me already lol and i havnt even started yet wow. but i will see you guy later on in the week. i still love yall. im really happy that i started this thread even tho i dont have the pics..........oooops. but i guess when i show pics you ladies will like me? maybe?



Hate you? You kidding me? This is the funniest thread EVER
Please make some more threads

Oh and hurry up with the picture!


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 19, 2009)

Lucie said:


> Girl, send that via PM. No YouTube access at work.  Why does it's name have to be Haiti? Is this person Haitian? I am going to sue!!!!!



LOL yes her name is Haiti and she is Haitian.  Sending it to you in PM.


----------



## chellero (Nov 19, 2009)

I can't believe y'all are still acting up in here.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 19, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> Well, I hope you come w/ your pics so you can shut everybody down.


 

I SURE WILL!!


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 19, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I haven't read through this whole thread, but are all these pages dedicated to waiting for OP's hair pics?



Oh no girl! You gotta do yourself a favor and read thru the entire thread, as soon as you can before it's locked. Child, we had a dance-off up in here, pure COMEDY!!!


----------



## Lucie (Nov 19, 2009)

Tamrin said:


> LOL yes her name is Haiti and she is Haitian.  Sending it to you in PM.


 
I am very saddened by this. Incredibly saddened. This thread holds immense pain for me now.


----------



## Kneechay (Nov 19, 2009)

kandake said:


> Adora, how old are you?  If I may ask.



10 and a half


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 19, 2009)

^^^^^^^


----------



## MsCounsel (Nov 19, 2009)

Tamrin said:


> Ohhhh darn how do you not know who Haiti is?
> 
> Giiirl I'm about to change your world. Welcome to the world of Seaborn.
> 
> ...


 

OMG WHY did you send this link? I'm going now to sit quietly in a corner. (Rocking back and forth.......)


----------



## Kneechay (Nov 19, 2009)

this thread is almost as legendary and as funny as what happened in this thread:


----------



## Poranges (Nov 19, 2009)

Nichi said:


> this thread is almost as legendary and as funny as what happened in this thread:



Where's amara11!??


----------



## Lucie (Nov 19, 2009)

DELETED!!!!!!!!! I still need the humor and cannot lose this thread!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 19, 2009)

meeeemories!!!



Nichi said:


> this thread is almost as legendary and as funny as what happened in this thread:


----------



## Poranges (Nov 19, 2009)

Lucie said:


> I have AdoraAdora24's picture!!!! BRB!








50 cents a bag!


----------



## Poranges (Nov 19, 2009)

OMFG Lucie!


----------



## ladybug71 (Nov 19, 2009)

OMG!  I literally used up my entire lunch hour reading through this thread yesterday.    Yall are funny as hell!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 19, 2009)

stay tuned, (picture reveal date 11/30/09)


----------



## A.Marie (Nov 19, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> stay tuned, (picture reveal date 11/30/09)



Why are you taking so long to post your hair pics? Is it that serious?:


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 19, 2009)

Nichi said:


> this thread is almost as legendary and as funny as what happened in this thread:




 @ the above


----------



## Kneechay (Nov 19, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> stay tuned, (picture reveal date 11/30/09)



I guess she told YALL!!


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 19, 2009)

Tamrin said:


> Ohhhh darn how do you not know who Haiti is?
> 
> Giiirl I'm about to change your world. Welcome to the world of Seaborn.
> 
> ...


 
Love the kermit and 50


----------



## Poranges (Nov 19, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> stay tuned, (picture reveal date 11/30/09)



Boooooooooooooooooooo! *throws tomatoes*....go home! You suck!


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 19, 2009)

Nichi said:


> I guess she told YALL!!


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 19, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> oh my gosh. you ladies are soooo crazy and funny. yes its me adoraadora. you guys dont even give me the benefit of the dougt. im an honest girl. really i am lol. sooooooo a couple more days to go, got my money straigtened out and about to go to best buy to get that camera and a new computer. write now i am using a public computer. i still cant believe you guys hate me already lol and i havnt even started yet wow. but i will see you guy later on in the week. i still love yall. im really happy that i started this thread even tho i dont have the pics..........oooops. but i guess when i show pics you ladies will like me? maybe?



nooo
nobody hates you!!!
it's just that people tend to err um get carried away...
plus you inspired the funniest dance off!! 



AdoraAdora24 said:


> stay tuned, (picture reveal date 11/30/09)



That long>!!!!!!!!

I said go the apple store!!!!!!


where do you live? I think some ladies on here are willing to pay for a professional photo shoot for you! 
We can all pitch in right ladies?


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 19, 2009)

A.Marie said:


> Why are you taking so long to post your hair pics? Is it that serious?:


 
Stop feeding the troll!


----------



## Lucie (Nov 19, 2009)

AdoraAdora24, I. INTENSELY DISLIKE. YOU! 

That is eleven days away!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Nov 19, 2009)

bookmark!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Nov 19, 2009)

Dang, I gotta mark my calendar for 11/30 ....


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 19, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> Oh no girl! You gotta do yourself a favor and read thru the entire thread, as soon as you can before it's locked. Child, we had a dance-off up in here, pure COMEDY!!!


 
Thanks Barbie, I will. Sounds like pure hilarity! Beans wuuuuzzzzz here!


----------



## Charz (Nov 19, 2009)

Don't you have any friends with cameras?


----------



## ANUBIS (Nov 19, 2009)

Just wanna get my 2 cents in before tha lockdown lol


----------



## PPGbubbles (Nov 19, 2009)

I hope the mods keep this open till the 30th so you can post your pics right in this here thread Ms. Adora! 

This thread alone has been worth my 6.50!  

Adora do a personal  protective style challenge between now and the 30th.... I would HATE for u to claim some kind of setback  between now and the 30th!!! Retain all of that gorgeousl MBL hair so we all can be blown away


----------



## shtow (Nov 19, 2009)

please let this be here when I get off!


----------



## robot. (Nov 19, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> stay tuned, (picture reveal date 11/30/09)



Girl, BYE.

   

Had the nerve to hit US with a dance gif AND a reveal date!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 19, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> stay tuned, (picture reveal date 11/30/09)








Because I can't with you anymore.
What happened to tomorrow?


----------



## ceebee3 (Nov 19, 2009)

I've never read a thread that had me laughing for 2 days in a row.

Adora, thank you!


----------



## Tyra (Nov 19, 2009)

This was nice.
Hilarity.
But Vandal-gate will always be my ish.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 19, 2009)

She said she wouldn't post again until she had pictures. =( she lied to me.

I don't know how I can believe this 11/30 now.


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 19, 2009)

Adora, I'm kind of mad that you posted a gif already. I've been here for months and I can't post a gif.


----------



## Lucie (Nov 19, 2009)

Why are you such a tease? Make a whole big introduction for yo'self, got us hot and bothered wanting to see pics and you keep dangling this invisible photo in front of our e-faces. Girl, bye!!!!


----------



## Kneechay (Nov 19, 2009)

lol, she sent me a profile message. 

bless her heart, po' chile.


----------



## Lucie (Nov 19, 2009)

Nichi said:


> lol, she sent me a profile message.
> 
> bless her heart, po' chile.


 
Well, what about the rest of us? What are we, chopped liver?!!!!


----------



## Kneechay (Nov 19, 2009)

Lucie said:


> Well, what about the rest of us? What are we, chopped liver?!!!!



She's not explaining to y'all cuz Y'ALL WON'T LET HER BE GREAT!!


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 19, 2009)

Lucie said:


> AdoraAdora24, I. INTENSELY DISLIKE. YOU!
> 
> That is eleven days away!!!!!!!!!!!!




i already dislike the atrocious grammar


----------



## Nia430 (Nov 19, 2009)

Subscribing


----------



## andromeda (Nov 19, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> stay tuned, (picture reveal date 11/30/09)


I'll see your Fiddy and raise you a John McLaughlin.



Uncle Johnny says, "Girl, bye!"


This is my first time posting a gif. And I created this one myself Squee!


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 19, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> oh my gosh. you ladies are soooo crazy and funny. yes its me adoraadora. you guys dont even give me the benefit of the dougt. im an honest girl. really i am lol. sooooooo a couple more days to go, got my money straigtened out and about to go to best buy to get that camera and a new computer. write now i am using a public computer. i still cant believe you guys hate me already lol and i havnt even started yet wow. but i will see you guy later on in the week. i still love yall. im really happy that i started this thread even tho i dont have the pics..........oooops. but i guess when i show pics you ladies will like me? maybe?


----------



## shtow (Nov 19, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> stay tuned, (picture reveal date 11/30/09)


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 19, 2009)

Ekaette said:


>


 
 Right, oh the drama!


----------



## ToyToy (Nov 19, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Pat your weaves ladies. Pat, Pat, Pat your weaves ladies.


 
I'm dying over here !!!!!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Nov 19, 2009)

omg!!!!! not 9/9/09 again!!!!!! I was really ready to send a care package and suggestions for protective styles!





Nichi said:


> this thread is almost as legendary and as funny as what happened in this thread:


----------



## lydc (Nov 19, 2009)

.....................................


----------



## shtow (Nov 19, 2009)

washnset said:


> omg!!!!! not 9/9/09 again!!!!!! I was really ready to send a care package and suggestions for protective styles!



I will be forever grateful if anyone could send me the remnants to this thread!!!!! Please


----------



## natalie20121 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm so thankful that this thread is still here. I don't think we'll ever see pictures but I'm satisfied with the dance off. I picked the best day to get back on these boards.!!!


----------



## Neith (Nov 19, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> stay tuned, (picture reveal date 11/30/09)
















Dude, I thought you were going to post pics tomorrow?!


----------



## -Volare (Nov 19, 2009)

You tricks are mean as hell. lmao.


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 19, 2009)

I can't believe I spent company time reading all these pages today and then to find out at the end that there's still no pics. 

To reiterate- 





ETA:
Yall had me almost fired today for laughing at work! I am subscribing. Don't want to miss anything!


----------



## NerdSauce (Nov 19, 2009)

So much joy in this thread :]


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Nov 19, 2009)

Okay, okay, say the poster is telling the truth. Lots of people say that Kenya Moore hair is fake as well. 

So let's wait till 11/30/09 to see what's going on  

But again, :kewlpics:


----------



## NerdSauce (Nov 19, 2009)

Nichi said:


> She's not explaining to y'all cuz Y'ALL WON'T LET HER BE GREAT!!




Nichi, you are killing me.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 19, 2009)

Nichi said:


> She's not explaining to y'all cuz Y'ALL WON'T LET HER BE GREAT!!


 
*She's keeping herself from being great 'cause she doesn't have any pics. Folks up in here are ready to start a charity for her just to get her a camera...talking about 11/30...psssstttt!* erplexed


----------



## FluffyRed (Nov 19, 2009)

La Colocha said:


>


 


Bene said:


>


 


Skiggle said:


> Da hell?


 






481


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 19, 2009)

ha ha ha...and the saga continues.....ya'll are sooo funny!! Love the dance off...too bad I don't have anything to add


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 19, 2009)

This is what my brain feels like...WHY ARE YOU PLAYING WITH MY EMOTIONS???


----------



## Loveygram (Nov 19, 2009)

zenith said:


> If OP doesn't put up legit pics, i will...


 

Love this one...!!!
Thanks Op. This thread made my day... twice. Good luck


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 19, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> oh my gosh. you ladies are soooo crazy and funny. yes its me adoraadora. you guys dont even give me the benefit of the dougt. im an honest girl. really i am lol. sooooooo a couple more days to go, got my money straigtened out and about to go to best buy to get that camera and a new computer. write now i am using a public computer. i still cant believe you guys hate me already lol and i havnt even started yet wow. but i will see you guy later on in the week. i still love yall. im really happy that i started this thread even tho i dont have the pics..........oooops. but i guess when i show pics you ladies will like me? maybe?


----------



## shtow (Nov 19, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


>



I   JUST  CANT!!!

LOL I have a 100 question take home final due for my night class tomorrow and thanks to this thread I am on question 26. I shall be graduating so let me get back to that.


Oooonnn the other hand, I do have a 4 hour break in between classes tomorrow. J/P!

***F5 between questions


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 19, 2009)

I can't believe ya'll are still at it and the OP still has not posted pics but posted a gif.  Vandel-gate was good but, this is greatest thread of all time! 

 *kanyeshrug and throws the mic down*

PS. someone please PM me and tell me how to post gifs.  LOL


----------



## onejamifan (Nov 19, 2009)

Ekaette said:


>



This just made my day! Thanks for the laughs!!! 

As for the OP, have nothing to say. You all have expressed my feelings exactly...


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 19, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> stay tuned, (picture reveal date 11/30/09)


----------



## rara171 (Nov 19, 2009)

is it wrong that i really don't want her to post legit pics to shut us all down?
this is way to funny for us to feel moded (yes, i'm bringing that word back) at the end...

:: praying for tracks ::


----------



## La Colocha (Nov 19, 2009)

What yall don't want no more??


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 19, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


>


 
I'll raise you one...


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 19, 2009)

Just passing through!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 19, 2009)

KweenBeeDiva said:


> I'll raise you one...


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 19, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


>


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 19, 2009)

This Chick......

This is real familiar!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 19, 2009)

Y'all are too much!

And I'm soooo mad I missed Vandal-gate


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 19, 2009)

KweenBeeDiva said:


> I'll raise you one...



I'll raise you more...


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 19, 2009)

*It ain't shut down yet, so exoticmommie keeps dancing at the party.*


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 19, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


> *It ain't shut down yet, so exoticmommie keeps dancing at the party.*





OMG! 

Here I come!


----------



## naturallygoldie (Nov 19, 2009)

she can post a gif...but not a pic?????


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 19, 2009)

Buuuuuuuurp........ sorry


















hmmm....



















awwwwwwww



















sweeeet



















Too cute!



















kiss.kiss.kiss













































































.............holding back laugter.


----------



## Neith (Nov 19, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


> *It ain't shut down yet, so exoticmommie keeps dancing at the party.*



Ooooooooooh my gosh! 

You win!

What you know about the survival scrolls?  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NvWiZAgB2k


----------



## stormy07 (Nov 19, 2009)

omg I can't believe this thread is still here.....but it rocks!!!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 19, 2009)

Neith said:


> Ooooooooooh my gosh!
> 
> You win!
> 
> ...


 
*WTF!!! Who is this fool? With his missing tooth and bad perm!*


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 19, 2009)

I was here!


----------



## runwaydream (Nov 19, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> Adora, I'm kind of mad that you posted a gif already. I've been here for months and I can't post a gif.




i been here for almost 2 yrs and im JUST NOW learning how to do it.


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 19, 2009)

Neith said:


> Ooooooooooh my gosh!
> 
> You win!
> 
> ...


----------



## soulie (Nov 19, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> This Chick......
> 
> This is real familiar!!!!!!!!


 
Yup... EXACT same scenario last Christmas; pics were promised for a couple of weeks, then OP vanished....


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 19, 2009)

Got all my cleaning up finished, put the kiddies to bed, and now I'm ready for my nightly dose of Adorrra Adorrra Twenny Fo'. Refused to look at the thread all day, but I saw it was steadily growing. I was keepin' it for my nightcap. Where's my popcorn?


----------



## Neith (Nov 19, 2009)

dachsies_rule! said:


> *WTF!!! Who is this fool? With his missing tooth and bad perm!*



I dunno his name, but I think he had a "religious" show on public access TV in California.

Pure hilarity.

The guy is certifiably NUTS!


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Nov 19, 2009)

Just rollin' by....


----------



## runwaydream (Nov 19, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> oh my gosh. you ladies are soooo crazy and funny. yes its me adoraadora. you guys dont even give me the benefit of the dougt. im an honest girl. really i am lol. sooooooo a couple more days to go, got my money straigtened out and about to go to best buy to get that camera and a new computer. write now i am using a public computer. i still cant believe you guys hate me already lol and i havnt even started yet wow. but i will see you guy later on in the week. i still love yall. im really happy that i started this thread even tho i dont have the pics..........oooops. but i guess when i show pics you ladies will like me? maybe?


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 19, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


>




^^^^^





TOO FUNNY!!! Lemme JOIN THE PARTY!!


----------



## LadyD (Nov 19, 2009)

Normally I wouldn't do this but since this thread may make history......
LadyD was here!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## testimony777 (Nov 19, 2009)

Y'all crazy; I can't believe this thread is still going


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 19, 2009)

Lucie said:


> AA,
> 
> Hate is such a strong word. Dislike intensely is better.  Do you live in NY? Tri-state area? There are 50-11 members from NY with Digicams, BB's, *reg. camera phones,* regular digital cameras, whatever. Girl, you got some neighbors? A friend? My niece is 11 and has a celly. You did this to yo'self.
> 
> ...


 grab a camera phone of your friend's take a pic, email it to yourself. Take that pic and download it here. Tada!  you won't even need a digital camera or your own computer to do it. You can still use the "library" computer or whoever's computer that you are using to type right now.


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 19, 2009)

Ya'll are killing me!


----------



## runwaydream (Nov 19, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> grab a camera phone of your friend's take a pic, email it to yourself. Take that pic and download it here. Tada!  you won't even need a digital camera or your own computer to do it. You can still use the "library" computer or whoever's computer that you are using to type right now.





 what r you talking about?? why would she do that? that just makes too much damn sense.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Nov 19, 2009)

...


CB was here..


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Nov 19, 2009)

Clearly I missed something after post 200. Is this still a gif party?


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 19, 2009)

*double post*


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 19, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Buuuuuuuurp........ sorry
> 
> hmmm...
> awwwwwww
> ...


you might as well forget the pics

you need a cam,  where you can do a weave check, live, part by part,  and say hi to us by name, each and erry one of us! 

eta, that got on my nerves removing all that space


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 19, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Buuuuuuuurp........ sorry
> hmmm...
> awwwwwwww
> sweeeet
> ...



I condensed your post..
are you serious now? 

Are you playing with us now? 
Are we really going to see pics ever? 
   
*barges out of thread and slams door*


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 19, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> I condensed your post..
> are you serious now?
> 
> Are you playing with us now?
> ...


wasn't all that space irritating!!!


----------



## Duff (Nov 19, 2009)

I dont even think I need to see any pics.  I mean troll or no troll; long hair or no hair.  I'm like whatever......


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 19, 2009)

runwaydream said:


> what r you talking about?? why would she do that? *that just makes too much damn sense*.


 At first I was like huh? I read your first two sentences. Then I read the last and I was like


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 19, 2009)

dachsies_rule! said:


> View attachment 47676


 I think I like the parrot dance the best.


----------



## Luxlii (Nov 19, 2009)

I was here!


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 19, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> wasn't all that space irritating!!!



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was!


----------



## MzLady78 (Nov 19, 2009)

and for my "Gleeks"


----------



## Taina (Nov 19, 2009)

OMG with all this pages i really thought she had posted some pictures lol


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 19, 2009)

In the end there most likely will be no hair pictures posted by the OP


----------



## rara171 (Nov 19, 2009)

MzLady78 said:


>




she aint got nothin on charming J tho


----------



## Victorian (Nov 19, 2009)

OMG @ this thread 
Normally when a thread blows up before I get a chance to start reading I just say never mind because I don't feel like taking the time to get caught up.
I'm glad I did this time 

BlackCardinal was here!


----------



## Mimi22 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mimi22 was hurr....


----------



## shtow (Nov 19, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Buuuuuuuurp........ sorry
> 
> hmmm....
> 
> ...


----------



## Auburn (Nov 19, 2009)

Can post a gif but cant post a pic for shhhh..


----------



## chokolate miss (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey, I just wanna get in on the fun too!

But where do you guys get the gifs from? I didn't even know they had a name. I feel left out!


----------



## zenith (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a pic that would completely shut this thread down.
 OP thinks she got jokes but, i will refrain!

Oh well, carry on!


----------



## Victorian (Nov 19, 2009)

shtow said:


>


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 19, 2009)

zenith said:


> *I have a pic that would completely shut this thread down.
> OP thinks she got jokes but, i will refrain!*
> 
> Oh well, carry on!



...you can't be teasing folks like that.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 19, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> ...you can't be teasing folks like that.


 
*I know! Now i gotta see that pic...show it, show it! *

*Or are you gonna tease us like the OP?*


----------



## zenith (Nov 19, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> ...you can't be teasing folks like that.



So far i have only used up half of the 6.50. 
Trying to savor the rest.

But if she acts up some more with that "think of meeeeeeeeeeeeee... baa baa blacksheep" mess.  

sham:wow: right in the kisser!


----------



## SistaSista (Nov 19, 2009)

And I thought the I hate Sally's thread was hillarious.  This is too funny!


----------



## LABETT (Nov 19, 2009)

:scratchch:


----------



## wish4length (Nov 19, 2009)

I just wanted to use this time to say my avatar is NOT me, I have NEVER claimed it was me, it is simply my goal, and compared to her I am baby bald head
Thank you for your time.


----------



## simplie_lovable (Nov 19, 2009)

HMMM n the thread is still alive, i am still waiting on those pics.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 19, 2009)

wish4length said:


> I just wanted to use this time to say my avatar is NOT me, I have NEVER claimed it was me, it is simply my goal, and compared to her I am baby bald head
> Thank you for your time.


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 19, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


>


 

O.K. Pooooookeeeeee, it be like dat? Take this, take this! 








How you like me now?


----------



## Embyra (Nov 19, 2009)

last time i read this thread it was 30 pages now we 60+ and i know there are still pics NO pics wth ...you all are a mess!


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Nov 19, 2009)

The brickhouse was here.

Deuces....


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 19, 2009)

I thought we were having a dance off. Now a violent gif was posted by pookaloo83?  Are we starting a riot?


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 19, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> wasn't all that space irritating!!!





SistaSista said:


> And I thought the I hate Sally's thread was hillarious.  This is too funny!



what thread is this you speak of?
link?


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 19, 2009)

*Risha was here*


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 19, 2009)

op, you should buy one of those disposable cameras tomorrow. you can have your pics posted by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 19, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I thought we were having a dance off. Now a violent gif was posted by pookaloo83?  Are we starting a riot?



did you say violent? Pooks already been shot up by me before.


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 19, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> what thread is this you speak of?
> link?



I just read it here you go...


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=417800&page=7


----------



## Murjani (Nov 20, 2009)

This thread seems quite familiar.


----------



## Eisani (Nov 20, 2009)

Just sliding through again...


----------



## Caychica (Nov 20, 2009)

**Caychica was here


----------



## MA2010 (Nov 20, 2009)

10 cool points for me not missing out on this thread! 

I WAS HERE!!!! (and please trust that my hair never gets mistaken for a weave. OP I can't relate.....lol)


----------



## ladytee2 (Nov 20, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> Adora, I'm kind of mad that you posted a gif already. I've been here for months and I can't post a gif.



lmbao   I cant either.  I cant believe this thread is still going on.


----------



## chickle (Nov 20, 2009)

you ladies are the funniest!


----------



## Kimiche (Nov 20, 2009)

Ekaette said:


>



 One of my top favorites.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 20, 2009)

Between this thread, I absolutely hate Sally Beauty, and relaxing the pubic hairs, I don't know how much more I can take...


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 20, 2009)

KweenBeeDiva said:


> O.K. Pooooookeeeeee, it be like dat? Take this, take this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dang! Ima Get you back! 






Now sit down!


Skiggle said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I loved when Mike was dancing like that.


----------



## cutenss (Nov 20, 2009)

I cannot believe that yall are still harassing the OP about pics.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 20, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> oh my gosh. you ladies are soooo crazy and funny. yes its me adoraadora. you guys dont even give me the benefit of the dougt. im an honest girl. really i am lol. sooooooo a couple more days to go, got my money straigtened out and about to go to best buy to get that camera and a new computer. write now i am using a public computer. i still cant believe you guys hate me already lol and i havnt even started yet wow. but i will see you guy later on in the week. i still love yall. im really happy that i started this thread even tho i dont have the pics..........oooops. but i guess when i show pics you ladies will like me? maybe?


 
AdoraAdora, no one hates you the ladies are just teasing and having a good time.  A fun threads like this is rare. :reddanceron't take it personal. But Imma still need to see those pics. :Flahsssss

P.S. Please post photos before the adlock2:.


----------



## Lucie (Nov 20, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


> *It ain't shut down yet, so exoticmommie keeps dancing at the party.*


 
OMG!!! This guy is hilarious coming straight from the Survival Scrolls! AKA the yellow pages!!! How are you going to be trying to save people and have Tupac in the back doing a crip walk? I forgot which poster said his perm was wack but I think he has swang.  No split ends. And from his other YT videos his hair grows fast. He had a tail and some mohawk style. Now if this crackhead can do a video why can't the OP go to the 1-hour photo place like suggested. We even have posters willing to take the pictures for her in a public place. Why you playing games for yo? 




AdoraAdora24 said:


> Buuuuuuuurp........ sorry
> hmmm....
> 
> 
> ...


 
:hardslap::hardslap::hardslap::hardslap::hardslap::hardslap:


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 20, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> stay tuned, (picture reveal date 11/30/09)


 

Ok, just read this.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 20, 2009)

Lucie said:


> OMG!!! This guy is hilarious coming straight from the Survival Scrolls! AKA the yellow pages!!! How are you going to be trying to save people and have Tupac in the back doing a crip walk? I forgot which poster said his perm was wack but I think he has swang.  No split ends. And from his other YT videos his hair grows fast. He had a tail and some mohawk style. Now if this crackhead can do a video why can't the OP go to the 1-hour photo place like suggested. We even have posters willing to take the pictures for her in a public place. Why you playing games for yo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who is this guy , what's his youtube?

I will throw in a  for the OP too


----------



## renee08 (Nov 20, 2009)

???????? Useless thread huh? Or am I just sleepy...


----------



## MA2010 (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh I get it. The reveal date is after *BLACK FRIDAY*!!!!

Duh ladies.....OP trying to get that digital camera ON SALE!!!!

I aint hating!


----------



## angenoir (Nov 20, 2009)

Cannot belive this thread is still alive! Lol!!

But seriously people looking at one's head and *INSTANTLY* thinking the hair is fake.... that cannot be a good thing... how does the hair look??? 

*Waiting for the pics to see if I will *instantly* think its fake*


----------



## Bene (Nov 20, 2009)

I hate to say, but after all this, I'mma be "FAAAAAAAKE" the minute I see, regardless of how real it looks. Just out of spite. I don't care if it's showing scalp or whatever. Pocahantas style? I don't care. Fake. Parted in sections? I don't care. Fake. I'm saying fake now. I may be wrong but I'm standing by it. 

This thread has taken too much of my time for me to give the alleged hair even half a chance. 68 pages! It's sour grapes time now.


My apologies to OP, you didn't see all this coming, but FAAAAAAAAAAAKE


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Nov 20, 2009)

So, let me get this straight...

OP is claiming to have only MBL hair that is often mistaken for Yaki or Milky Way...

Of course you guys wanted to see pics but OP says she will post them on 11/30...right?

ok.  So now there is a dance off?  I don't get it...anyway.


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Nov 20, 2009)

angenoir said:


> Cannot belive this thread is still alive! Lol!!
> 
> But seriously people looking at one's head and *INSTANTLY* thinking the hair is fake.... that cannot be a good thing... how does the hair look???
> 
> *Waiting for the pics to see if I will *instantly* think its fake*


 
Yeah, fake hair doesn't always look the best.  That isn't necessarily a compliment!


----------



## Bene (Nov 20, 2009)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Yeah, fake hair doesn't always look the best.  That isn't necessarily a compliment!



I didn't want to say this, but yeah. Personally, I think fake hair looks awful. It doesn't move like real hair, even if the weave/wig is made of real hair. It kind of has that muppet bounce, I don't know how else to explain it.


----------



## Lucie (Nov 20, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> who is this guy , what's his youtube?
> 
> I will throw in a  for the OP too


 
I think his name is Rev. X. I think what makes him hilarious is that he really thinks he is a pastor, LOL! 

Irresistible the OP is playing games. I believe she is "e-reincarnated." Little does she know we are some LHCF sleuths/FBI/CIA/ATF/CSI and whatever federal bureau I forgot.


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 20, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Dang! Ima Get you back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fine...I'm sitting down.


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 20, 2009)

O.K. this isn't directed towards anyone (OK, Maybe ADAD / Shima); I just thought it was funny.


----------



## Sexyred (Nov 20, 2009)

I would like an apology for wasting however many minutes of my life reading all 69 pages of this thread.  I don't care whether it is fake, real or two cotton balls stuck to the side of your head.  All this damn press for what? smh....


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 20, 2009)

Lucie said:


> I think his name is Rev. X. I think what makes him hilarious is that he really thinks he is a pastor, LOL!
> 
> Irresistible the OP is playing games. I believe she is "e-reincarnated." Little does she know we are some LHCF sleuths/FBI/CIA/ATF/CSI and whatever federal bureau I forgot.



Thank you for introducing Rev x into my life
"zoom the camera out so they can see me dance!"

ETA love his hair though!


----------



## Lucie (Nov 20, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> Thank you for introducing Rev x into my life
> "zoom the camera out so they can see me dance!"
> 
> ETA love his hair though!


 
LOL! I got introduced to him from LHCF. I don't know why a poster said he had a bad perm. His hair looked so soft, with so much swang and bling. Okay, so he is missing an important tooth, is excessively vulgar, mentally challenged and could use a few meals, his hair is still the bomb!!!


----------



## jahzyira (Nov 20, 2009)

Yep, even *I* was here.....




makin it a blast as usual.......


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 20, 2009)

*I WUZ HERE!*

Took me two days to read this whole thread......My side is still hurting from all the laughing.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Nov 20, 2009)

isn't today the OP's day to post those hair pics?

i can't wait to see this MBL hair! if people think its fake its gotta be the bomb!!!


----------



## Lucie (Nov 20, 2009)

boingboing said:


> isn't today the OP's day to post those hair pics?
> 
> i can't wait to see this MBL hair! if people think its fake its gotta be the bomb!!!


 
No, it's Monday, November 30, 2009!  I am surprised she didn't say November* 31,* 2009, since there is no such date.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 20, 2009)

Booingbooing i was thinking the same thing


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 20, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> oh my gosh. you ladies are soooo crazy and funny. yes its me adoraadora. you guys dont even give me the benefit of the dougt. im an honest girl. really i am lol. sooooooo a couple more days to go, got my money straigtened out and about to go to best buy to get that camera and a new computer. write now i am using a public computer. i still cant believe you guys hate me already lol and i havnt even started yet wow. but i will see you guy later on in the week. i still love yall. im really happy that i started this thread even tho i dont have the pics..........oooops. but i guess when i show pics you ladies will like me? maybe?


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 20, 2009)

Okay. Ladies, there is no excuse for this...Who forgot to sign MC up for Dance-gate?


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, this thread is still going?  Happy Friday y'all


----------



## msbettyboop (Nov 20, 2009)

OMG! I can't believe this thread is still going. What an hair tease OP is! I don't believe we're ever gonna see anything at all......still the dance off was hilarious!


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 20, 2009)

Sexyred said:


> I would like an apology for wasting however many minutes of my life reading all 69 pages of this thread. *I don't care whether it is fake, real or two cotton balls stuck to the side of your head*. All this damn press for what? smh....


 


Lucie said:


> No, it's Monday, November 30, 2009! I am surprised she didn't say *November 31, 2009*, since there is no such date.


 
 

When I get fired you two are going to support me!!!  I'm supposed to be working.....so they say....

I needed a laugh this morning....THANKS GUYS!!!


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh, and I had to at least post one dance pic on here!


----------



## rainbowknots (Nov 20, 2009)

Blaqphoenix was here 
Now


----------



## Cien (Nov 20, 2009)

I knew there was a reason this thread had almost 700 posts! I am CTFU!!!! 

oh lawd..ya'll gon' get me fired!!


----------



## miss_iari (Nov 20, 2009)

ya'll better be careful what you ask for!  when OP finally posts a picture and it's like this:






then we all gonna be jumping back from the screen!


----------



## Ozma (Nov 20, 2009)

lovenharmony said:


> Oh, and I had to at least post one dance pic on here!



Thanks for including my baby daddy, Jemaine, in the dance-off.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Nov 20, 2009)

Nov 30th...?? Maybe i should go back and read. I missed yesterday. She said she would be back on friday lol

I mean guys really, maybe she really is MBL! What if she is a "lil person" and on her SL is MBL. Cause she has a tiny back. That is possible!


----------



## Neith (Nov 20, 2009)

boingboing said:


> Nov 30th...?? Maybe i should go back and read. I missed yesterday. She said she would be back on friday lol
> 
> I mean guys really, maybe she really is MBL! What if she is a "lil person" and on her SL is MBL. Cause she has a tiny back. That is possible!


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 20, 2009)

*Peeks in*





*sneaks back out*


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 20, 2009)

I thought she was suppose to show her hair today. Now it's 11/30. Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight. I smell a


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 20, 2009)

KweenBeeDiva said:


> Fine...I'm sitting down.





 ^^


----------



## Odd One (Nov 20, 2009)

I am soooo mad at this thread because 1. all I wanted to see was pictures of the ops hair 2. In my searching for those pictures I peed myself too many times 3. then I got mad because the pages were taking a long time to load but I still wanted to see hair picture 

I am mad at this thread for being 18 pages long with too many funny gifs and no hair pictures lol


----------



## Cien (Nov 20, 2009)

Neith said:


>


 
**holding my side**


Ya'll are killing me with these dancing gifs!! 
I almost missed a fire drill trying to read this thread!  Where are ya'll getting this stuff?!


----------



## NerdSauce (Nov 20, 2009)

rara171 said:


> she aint got nothin on charming J tho




ChoiTOP izzat you?


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 20, 2009)

Think Mariah Carey "Obsessed"

You’re delusional, you’re delusional
OP you’re losing your mind
It’s confusin yo, you’re confused you know
Why you wasting our time?
Got us all fired up with your mixed gurl hurr
See right through you, Why you comin' in hurr?

Ooh Ohh Ohh Girl why we so Obsessed with you?
And all the ladies sing, 
Soo Oohhhh Soo Oohh 
Soo Oohhhh Soo Oohh
All my girls sing,
Soo Ooohhh Soo Oohh
Soo Ooohhh Soo Oohh


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 20, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> ^^


 







You don't want nunna dis son!!! You and the OP can go back to playing dead now.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Nov 20, 2009)

sipp100 said:


> Think Mariah Carey "Obsessed"
> 
> You’re delusional, you’re delusional
> OP you’re losing your mind
> ...


 

LOL


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Nov 20, 2009)

THAT'S THE JAM RIGHT THURR!!! LOL LOL LOL 




sipp100 said:


> Think Mariah Carey "Obsessed"
> 
> You’re delusional, you’re delusional
> OP you’re losing your mind
> ...


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 20, 2009)

KweenBeeDiva said:


> You don't want nunna dis son!!! You and the OP can go back to playing dead now.





You know what? Ima just go head and make me a sammich.


----------



## Mrs.Green (Nov 20, 2009)

@ this ENTIRE Thread!


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 20, 2009)

Neith said:


>


 
Don't foget minnie me, he's got to get some o this too!


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 20, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> You know what? Ima just go head and make me a sammich.


 


...And Imma get me some fried chicken. 
Then Imma work out. I suggest ol' girl up above do the same.


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 20, 2009)

OMG! LOL Who started the fight off?  OP, you got peeps trying to start somthing up in heyah!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 20, 2009)

KweenBeeDiva said:


> ...And Imma get me some fried chicken.
> Then Imma work out. I suggest ol' girl up above do the same.




Oh lawd!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 20, 2009)

OP I'm coming to your house. Lemme see that hair for myself! Take them rollers out!


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 20, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> You know what? Ima just go head and make me a sammich.


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 20, 2009)

It's about to pop off son!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 20, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


>





Who the heck is that?  Looks like his  breff stank!


----------



## purplepeace79 (Nov 20, 2009)

OMG I cant breathe from laughing at the dancing GIFs
Yall are funny


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 20, 2009)

And this thread it never ends, it goes on and on my friend!


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 20, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Who the heck is that?  Looks like his  breff stank!




That's "why must I cry".


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mWW6kRITEY


----------



## Lady Esquire (Nov 20, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> STOP WRITING AND SHOW US PICTURES!!!!!!!​


 :nothingfunny:


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 20, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


> That's "why must I cry".
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mWW6kRITEY





 I can't take it today.


----------



## ebonyhair (Nov 20, 2009)

If she even considered sending the pics I'm sure she wont now! 

P.S. OP in the future please don't send such a post without at least one pic!erplexed


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 20, 2009)

^^^ I know this thread is a mess. I think I'll dance my way out and be done for the day, unless somebody posts something funny. Then I will be here all dayum day!

Take it away!!!!


----------



## Zaynab (Nov 20, 2009)

Ya'll know it's bad when I come to the hair boards

So why can't OP just borrow someone's camera


----------



## Dee-Licious (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 20, 2009)

Sexyred said:


> I would like an apology for wasting however many minutes of my life reading all 69 pages of this thread.  *I don't care whether it is fake, real or two cotton balls stuck to the side of your head.*  All this damn press for what? smh....





LAWD!!!


----------



## Neith (Nov 20, 2009)

lovenharmony said:


> It's about to pop off son!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## LiberianGirl (Nov 20, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


> That's "why must I cry".
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mWW6kRITEY


 

 This is too much!!!!


----------



## shtow (Nov 20, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> OP I'm coming to your house. Lemme see that hair for myself! Take them rollers out!



Pook, I am OFFICIALLY done with you!!!!!


----------



## shtow (Nov 20, 2009)

Mess with my homegirls emotions again, 'hear???!!!!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Nov 20, 2009)

OMG! A great procrastination thread  I have nothing funny to add that can top what is already in this this thread.  I don't care if OP ever posts pictures.    I got some good laughs from the gifs


----------



## Avia62 (Nov 20, 2009)

Do we have an "Classic or Ultimate LHCF Threads" thread?  We most definitely need one!  You ladies make my day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 20, 2009)

You know what? I know I said I wasn't coming back but 

As much as I want the OP to show pics, by this point im just like.






and I just wanna see for gifs. This thread has been the 2nd best thing that happened to me this week.


----------



## Neith (Nov 20, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


>


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Nov 20, 2009)

**how do I keep missing the good threads**


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 20, 2009)

mrsjohnson75 said:


> **how do I keep missing the good threads**


 
Just stalk AdorraaAdorraa Twenny Fo's Statistics tab and you'll be good to go!


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 20, 2009)

Neith said:


>


 







The most unproductive day ever in my life. The only important thing right now is

1. If Adora comes back, Imma laugh in her face

2. I hope OP dosn't post pics cuz I don't want the fun to end

3. I need more gif sources; I'm running out of funny gifs.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Nov 20, 2009)

shtow said:


> Mess with my homegirls emotions again, 'hear???!!!!


----------



## Lucie (Nov 20, 2009)

Zaynab said:


> Ya'll know it's bad when I come to the hair boards
> 
> So why can't OP just borrow someone's camera


 
Because she is waiting for Black Friday to get a $teal of a deal on a camera.  We have offered up members to meet her somewhere public and take her hair pics. She has been suggested to go to the Apple store, take a pic upload it and not purchase the laptop, we have suggested $9.99 disposable cameras, camera phones, a friend's phone, a painting, something, immigration passport pictures, but she refused to oblige.


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 20, 2009)

Lucie said:


> Because she is waiting for Black Friday to get a $teal of a deal on a camera.  We have offered up members to meet her somewhere public and take her hair pics. She has been suggested to go to the Apple store, take a pic upload it and not purchase the laptop, we have suggested $9.99 disposable cameras, camera phones, a friend's phone,* a painting,* something, *immigration passport pictures,* but she refused to oblige.


----------



## chelleyrock (Nov 20, 2009)

This thread is still open. :woohoo: No adlock: yet.


----------



## Neith (Nov 20, 2009)

Lucie said:


> Because she is waiting for Black Friday to get a $teal of a deal on a camera.  We have offered up members to meet her somewhere public and take her hair pics. She has been suggested to go to the Apple store, take a pic upload it and not purchase the laptop, we have suggested $9.99 disposable cameras, camera phones, a friend's phone, *a painting*, something, *immigration passport pictures*, but she refused to oblige.




Omg, What?!?







ETA:  Okay, let me stop before I get myself banned or something.   I'll be back later... hope this thread is still around!


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 20, 2009)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insignia%26%23174%3B+-+10.0-Megapixel+Digital+Camera+-+Pink/9267009.p?id=1218071907579&skuId=9267009

Not that I should care, but...


----------



## Lucie (Nov 20, 2009)

Neith said:


> Omg, What?!?


 What the heck is that ugly thing? That thing is worse than Benjamin Button!!! 

Okay, so I am suggesting those two now. When I redid my passport I got two headshots for $7!!!!!!!!!! I am sure if you ask, they will let you turn around for the pic.


----------



## Zaynab (Nov 20, 2009)

I mean it's like 2009, if you have a computer, you have a camera. 

SMDH why am I in the hair forum


----------



## Mrs.Green (Nov 20, 2009)

Neith said:


> Omg, What?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 

I just died!


----------



## Lucie (Nov 20, 2009)

KweenBeeDiva said:


> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insigni...Pink/9267009.p?id=1218071907579&skuId=9267009
> 
> Not that I should care, but...


 
The pic in my siggy is my current camera but this one is hot!!!! Good price!!!


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 20, 2009)

Neith said:


> Omg, What?!?


 
Who TF is that? Quasimoto's (spck) sister? that was so insensitive of me


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 20, 2009)

Zaynab said:


> I
> SMDH why am I in the hair forum


 
Because you did this ( in regards to dropping your guard and came in here) and now must suffer the punishment!!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Aspire (Nov 20, 2009)

Zaynab said:


> I mean it's like 2009, if you have a computer, you have a camera.
> 
> SMDH why am I in the hair forum



Wow my son just said the same thing.  I need to stay out of this thread because I always have to take a bio break after like half a page of GIFs.


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 20, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


>


 

ARRRRRG!!! I gotta go shopping for my aunt's B-day so I can't battle right now, but I will be back


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 20, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


> That's "why must I cry".
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mWW6kRITEY




Did I see Peen from 19 to 29 seconds?


----------



## lux10023 (Nov 20, 2009)

omggg yall a trippppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp





Lucie said:


> Because she is waiting for Black Friday to get a $teal of a deal on a camera.  We have offered up members to meet her somewhere public and take her hair pics. She has been suggested to go to the Apple store, take a pic upload it and not purchase the laptop, we have suggested $9.99 disposable cameras, camera phones, a friend's phone, a painting, something, immigration passport pictures, but she refused to oblige.


----------



## lux10023 (Nov 20, 2009)

lets take up a collection so we can do a lhcf meet to go take the pic of homegirl hair...
whose in? lmaooooooooo


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 20, 2009)

Lucie said:


> Because she is waiting for Black Friday to get a $teal of a deal on a camera.  We have offered up members to meet her somewhere public and take her hair pics. She has been suggested to go to the Apple store, take a pic upload it and not purchase the laptop, we have suggested $9.99 disposable cameras, camera phones, a friend's phone, a painting, something, immigration passport pictures, but she refused to oblige.




I hate you. It's official. You forgot the greencard and the driver's license.Yes they do let you turn for those passport pics.


----------



## Lucie (Nov 20, 2009)

perfect28 said:


> lets take up a collection so we can do a lhcf meet to go take the pic of homegirl hair...
> whose in? lmaooooooooo


 
I would but she done pissed me off. I with Bene and will say her hair is fake no matter how many parts, braids and swang shots she does!!!! 



Tamrin said:


> I hate you. It's official. You forgot the greencard and the driver's license.Yes they do let you turn for those passport pics.


 
Oh oh! Ou rahyee'm?  Greencard???????? I forgot all about the driver's license. Does she even have a kindergarten pic she could scan to show us how her hair used to be. Shoot, we will take old-school pics!


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Mrs.Green (Nov 20, 2009)

I think the only reason the Mods haven't locked this thread yet is because they are somewhere FALLING OUT at these comments/GIFs


----------



## Tee (Nov 20, 2009)

I see the *kanye shrug* all over the place and I didnt read the full thread.  

OP.....We don't all hate you here.  But you have come better with it.  I am to the point now, if I dont have a picture, I am not talking about it.  (and i actually do have MBL hair)


----------



## Lucie (Nov 20, 2009)

Tee said:


> I see the *kanye shrug* all over the place and I didnt read the full thread.
> 
> OP.....We don't all hate you here. But you have come better with it. I am to the point now, if I dont have a picture, I am not talking about it. (and i actually do have MBL hair)


 
Even better than pictures TEE has *witnesses*!!!!!! From the Northeast and the south. And what OP??!!!!!!! Tee, we do hate her. We have given her 50-11 options, they only thing she had to do was hold up her head and she has rejected every option. She is not working with us.


----------



## janeemat (Nov 20, 2009)

This thread has me rolling!  Yall girls don't play


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 20, 2009)

We even gave her this option. 





you know what lemme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 out of here and go to work.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 20, 2009)

*stealing Tamrin's siggie*


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 20, 2009)

KweenBeeDiva said:


> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insigni...Pink/9267009.p?id=1218071907579&skuId=9267009
> 
> Not that I should care, but...


 


Lucie said:


> The pic in my siggy is my current camera but this one is hot!!!! Good price!!!


 


toys r us has a 3-1 digital camera on sale today for 9.99
just go to toysrus.com and search for a sakar. if it sux you're only out 10 bucks and we've wasted more than that on some crappy hair products.


----------



## Kneechay (Nov 20, 2009)

at this point, i could care less WHAT her hair looks like. Ive already assumed her face is BUSTED and great hair won't help that.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 20, 2009)

Nichi said:


> at this point, i could care less WHAT her hair looks like. Ive already assumed her face is BUSTED and great hair won't help that.


 
OH NO YOU DIDN'T!!!


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 20, 2009)

I officially dub this thead...

2-FACED ADORA FAKE!

This is the most hilarious thread of the year!!!!  

And you don't stop, cause we can't stop


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 20, 2009)

I remember when I was younger and my hair was braiding and long, so many mean people use to go your fake hair your fake hair, I like a dUMB Arse took my a few of my braids out to convince these people it was real, I was young then and now I am a woman. 

I have family ask me when my hair was longer is that yours, YES, really and start touching. I am like okay (wanting to either smack their hands or ask, why are you touching my hair)

NOWWWWWW, people ask me questions, is this your hair, I answer yes and keep it moving. If they beg to differ SO WHAT, I have nothing to prove. You think it is fake, oh well, shows what you know.


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 20, 2009)

I think adora is probably busy....









for those who don't know...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWQFcPEuRJY


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 20, 2009)

Am I the only one who doesnt think it's that serious?

Some of yall are acting like you've never seen a pic on here of someone with natural MBL hair.

There are members that have been here for years (who say they are MBL/WL) and never posted a pic.


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 20, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> Am I the only one who doesnt think it's that serious?
> 
> Some of yall are acting like you've never seen a pic on here of someone with natural MBL hair.
> 
> There are members that have been here for years (who say they are MBL/WL) and never posted a pic.



*interrupts party*








I think most are just having fun. 


Back to the party!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 20, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Looks like this needs updating.
> 
> "Do not post threads complaining about how other people think your hair is fake because it looks so "nice," or that others think you are mixed (because we know you like that ****)."


 
Exactly what I thought!

Wowahs me, Everybody hates me because I get a pedicure everyday, my toes are soft, my hair is to my toes, I have perfect skin and people always tell me I am a plastic manequin, huh, oh my troubles!. (I am LYING)

Georgy called my hur fake cause it is that good stuff! so what! it's Juvenile!


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 20, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


> *interrupts party*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok my bad for being the party pooper. I didnt follow the whole thread.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 20, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Buuuuuuuurp........ sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

based off of this foolishness here, I can see that your intent is simply to annoy. From your atrocious grammar to your instantly fake looking 'kinkiest' 'midback' length hair courtesy of care free curl activator I can tell you have no intentions of revealing. 


BUT I DO SINCERELY thank you for creating one of the most entertaining threads of the year.

back to the dance party...


----------



## lux10023 (Nov 20, 2009)

yooo this is a funny thread omgeeeee

i just got hip to it--a nano minute ago---lmaooo yall r a mess--omgee did OP ever come back in?


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 20, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> Ok my bad for being the party pooper. I didnt follow the whole thread.




I say this outta love and for laughs. [I love alla my LHCF sista (except Shima-esq ones)]

So to the above I say






And thank you for allowing me to use this gif. 


I LOVE ALL OF YOU,  ALL MY LHCF SISTAS!!!!


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 20, 2009)

perfect28 said:


> yooo this is a funny thread omgeeeee
> 
> i just got hip to it--a nano minute ago---lmaooo yall r a mess--omgee did OP ever come back in?


 


come back 1: won't post again til i have pix. will have camera friday.
come back 2: why y'all hate meeeeeee???? y'all soooo funniiiieeezzz. have camera 30th.
come back 3: fiddy gif
come back 4: burp, giggles, cat.

me, lucie, others: annoyed.
me, lucie, others: excited bout this dance party!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 20, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> Am I the only one who doesnt think it's that serious?
> 
> Some of yall are acting like you've never seen a pic on here of someone with natural MBL hair.
> 
> There are members that have been here for years (who say they are MBL/WL) and never posted a pic.



They aren't making multiple threads about how long and beautiful their hair is. So they shall be left in peace. 
But if you want to act up, posting all over the place about your MBL hair and how gorgeous and special it is, shouting out your reggie even though no one asked you, you need to have some stuff to back that up.

If not...


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 20, 2009)

KweenBeeDiva said:


> I say this outta love and for laughs. [I love alla my LHCF sista (except Shima-esq ones)]
> 
> So to the above I say
> 
> ...



I was not trying to read all 700 replies 

Carry on


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 20, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> They aren't making multiple threads about how long and beautiful their hair is. So they shall be left in peace.
> But if you want to act up, posting all over the place about your MBL hair and how gorgeous and special it is, shouting out your reggie even though no one asked you, you need to have some stuff to back that up.
> 
> If not...



I guess I understand.


----------



## lennet93 (Nov 20, 2009)

I can't believe this thread is still here...lol I think even the mods are waiting for pics


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 20, 2009)

lovenharmony said:


> I officially dub this thead...
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't stop, cause we can't stop


 
_**In best Diddy voice**_
Uh-huh...I like that. 
Cuz we don't believe in B!tchassness. 

NOW LET ME BE GREAT!


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 20, 2009)

Heyyyyyyyyy the party's still going?


----------



## Neith (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 20, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> *I was not trying to read all 700 replies*
> 
> Carry on


 
Girl I know. This was one of the few times I've been current on a thread. 

I was so dedicated to reading every page (and fearfull ofadlock2 that I would open multiple tabs and windows so that I could read everything and catch up wihtout waiting for the pages to load.

This time, I was determined!!!!

But never again. My mother is concerned about me after this thread.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 20, 2009)

Nichi said:


> erplexed   at your posting style.
> 
> but if you like it i guess i love it.
> 
> ...


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 20, 2009)

Ekaette said:


>


 
*Boys II Men playing in the background*

I would like to post this next gif in memory of the University of Georgia's UGA VII, who died today from heart failure. May my boo-boo R.I.P.

May he REP. the Red & Black in doggy Heaven 4ever. 

Work it!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 20, 2009)

Deleted Post


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 20, 2009)

KweenBeeDiva said:


> The most unproductive day ever in my life. The only important thing right now is
> 
> 1. If Adora comes back, Imma laugh in her face
> 
> ...


 
*If she post pics, it'll get funnier 'cause everybody knows they will be fake!*


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 20, 2009)

dachsies_rule! said:


> *If she post pics, it'll get funnier 'cause everybody knows they will be fake!*




O.K. 
_Let Me See Yo' Scalp!_


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 20, 2009)

Still here?


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 20, 2009)

KweenBeeDiva said:


> O.K.
> _Let Me See Yo' Scalp!_


 
^^^ OMG, is that a comb-around ponytail!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 20, 2009)

KweenBeeDiva said:


> O.K.
> _Let Me See Yo' Scalp!_


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Nov 20, 2009)

Nichi said:


> at this point, i could care less WHAT her hair looks like. Ive already assumed her face is BUSTED and great hair won't help that.


 

IDK, maybe Ms. Jay is he OP


----------



## Tarae (Nov 20, 2009)

KweenBeeDiva said:


> O.K.
> _Let Me See Yo' Scalp!_


What in the world? Where are y'all finding this stuff?


----------



## amara11 (Nov 20, 2009)

Any pics posted need to have OP holding up a sign with her screen name for me to believe she hasn't jacked some poh e-fool.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 20, 2009)

amara11 said:


> Any pics posted need to have OP holding up a sign with her screen name for me to believe she hasn't jacked some poh e-fool.


 
We clowned her about that in the caffeine thread! 



melissa-bee said:


> When you post a pic, can you be holding up a piece of paper which says your screen name? Please and thank you in advance.


 


dachsies_rule! said:


> *And a local newspaper with the current date on it!*


----------



## Bella_Atl (Nov 20, 2009)

Tamrin said:


> We even gave her this option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

OMG I can't Breath!  I can't Breath.  Heeelllll NOOO to the Camera Phone.!!!


----------



## Mrs.Green (Nov 20, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> Am I the only one who doesnt think it's that serious?
> 
> Some of yall are acting like you've never seen a pic on here of someone with natural MBL hair.
> 
> There are members that have been here for years (who say they are MBL/WL) and never posted a pic.


 
At this point I think it has NOTHING to do with her hair.  Its all about the GIFs 

She's already been written off!


----------



## teysmith (Nov 20, 2009)

whats the latest? this chick posted pics yet? let me check...


----------



## Bella_Atl (Nov 20, 2009)

Mrs.Green said:


> At this point I think it has NOTHING to do with her hair. Its all about the GIFs
> 
> She's already been written off!


 

It sure is!


----------



## Bella_Atl (Nov 20, 2009)

lovenharmony said:


> OMG! LOL Who started the fight off?  OP, you got peeps trying to start somthing up in heyah!


 



I couldn't resist!!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Nov 20, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> They aren't making multiple threads about how long and beautiful their hair is. So they shall be left in peace.
> But if you want to act up, posting all over the place about your MBL hair and how gorgeous and special it is,* shouting out your reggie even though no one asked you*, you need to have some stuff to back that up.
> 
> 
> I saw her do that in another thread and I was like who in the heck asked you like you are show casing some beautiful hair...thats when i headed into this thread because she was starting to get on my nerves with her ****** bragging!!


----------



## jshug (Nov 20, 2009)

Did I miss sumthin? Did she post pics?


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 20, 2009)

jshug said:


> Did I miss sumthin? Did she post pics?



You missed a dance off
No pics though


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 20, 2009)

Bella_Atl said:


> I couldn't resist!!



You can't leave the chicken out of it


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 20, 2009)

omg, y'awl are CRAZY!! Never in my life have I see someone get ate up like the OP and then followed by a dance-off?!    I can't take it!!!  Thank you thank you thank you thank you! I read every post.  And this is.. the greatest thread of all time... Of all time!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't hold your breath waiting on pics.


----------



## ebonyhair (Nov 20, 2009)

............


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Nov 20, 2009)

THESE GIFS!!!


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Nov 20, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pUAnrVWUkk
> 
> I could not find a gif for this...and yes. He is in church.
> 
> ...


 

I heart Bro. Franklin!!! THIS IS YOUR DAY!!!


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Nov 20, 2009)

Gosh, if I don't see any pics, I'm gonna...


----------



## Eisani (Nov 20, 2009)

This is for Chaos


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Nov 20, 2009)

Neith said:


>


 

 I knew dogs could have infected anal glands causing them to scoot, but not humans!


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Nov 20, 2009)

Mods , PLEASE don't lock this thread!!! This is like the thread of 2009!


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 20, 2009)

Eisani said:


> This is for Chaos



Bro Franklin makes it to the party!


----------



## ebonyhair (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 20, 2009)

I feel like being violent.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 20, 2009)

Combine a dance off and a fight?


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 20, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> I feel like being violent.



ROFLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 20, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> I feel like being violent.




I LOVE WHEN SCARLET TAKES A TUMBLE!!!


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Nov 20, 2009)

Man you'll some GANGSTAS up in this forum


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 20, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> I feel like being violent.


 
I am through with you Pook!


----------



## Grow_it_out (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## TeeWhyAre (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## SVT (Nov 20, 2009)

What done happened to this thread?!?


----------



## ebonyhair (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Eisani (Nov 20, 2009)

SVT said:


> What done happened to this thread?!?


 I just 'knowed' it...


----------



## Mrs.Green (Nov 20, 2009)

SVT said:


> What done happened to this thread?!?


 
 Told yall


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 20, 2009)

Mrs.Green said:


> I think the only reason the Mods haven't locked this thread yet is because they are somewhere FALLING OUT at these comments/GIFs


 


Mrs.Green said:


> Told yall


 
*Yeah, i gotta give you your props...you called it first! *


----------



## Tee (Nov 20, 2009)

SVT said:


> What done happened to this thread?!?


Now it's on!!  And I just peeked back in.


----------



## ebonyhair (Nov 20, 2009)




----------

